# Sticky  Post Your IWC's and Introduce Yourself



## NightScar

Since we have an IWC Forum now, let's see which members has IWC's and meet everyone to start out a friendly environment.

Hi, my name is Paul and these are my IWC's!
Spitfire 3255-02 & Portuguese Chrono 3714-38


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm Mats. I'm 20 and I live in the Netherlands. I bought an IWC 3717-01 Pilot's Chrono exactly 4 months ago (13th of december, my birthday). This is my only watch at the moment but I think I'm getting another one in the next few months. Anyway, here's a pic of mine (the one on the right). The left one also belongs to a friend.


----------



## kiwidj

Nice one, Mats! And welcome to WUS...:-!


----------



## NightScar

Welcome to WUS Mats. I hope you are enjoying your pilot chrono and nice pics.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Welcome Mats, nice to have you as a member and that IS a great watch! What part of Holland are you from?


----------



## Donut

Hey guys...great pieces there Mats and Paul...

I have already posted these prior to the creation of the official IWC Forum...but here you go...my name is Rob.... I have 2 IWC's and 2 more IWC's on the way.



















and if you'd like a clue as to what is comming...they aren't both for me, one is for my son. ;-)


----------



## NightScar

I never get tired of seeing those pics of your IWC's Rob, never shy away from posting them whenever you can. Just beautiful. 

I can't wait to see the new watches you got coming in too. Looking forward to seeing them. :-!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Oh my, that Minute Repeater is gorgeous. I will look up a video on youtube I saw once that had the sound of it.... stay tuned....

Here you go:





and another one. Unfortunately I do not understand what the man says, but they sound is somewhere at the end of this video:





and one more:


----------



## HenryLouis

Hi, I'm Henry. I'm a 14 year old student in High school. I want to save up so I can get a very special watch. It's great to see a Sub forum for such a nice looking brand.

I don't have any watches yet, but I have eyed the IWC Mark XVI, the Nomos Club, and the Sinn 103, and hope to get them in the future.


----------



## shah

Well here is my IWC - I have my eyes on 5001 next!










Hmm - what can I say, I have expensive hobbies, like sports and typical guy stuff!

-Shah


----------



## DSM

I'm Clinton and I've finally got myself an Aquatimer Ti chrono. Well, I mean to say I've just bought it and now waiting for it to come. Here's a pic of the model to give you an idea anyhow....










Unfortunately my wallet isn't as fat as I'd like so at this stage this is my only watch. As long as my fiance doesn't find out though there will be more...oh yes, many more..;-)


----------



## NightScar

Hey Shah, how are you enjoying the Portuguese? My guess is you haven't taken it off? It becomes difficult to switch to another watch when you got them on your wrists.

Hi Clinton, please post pics when you receive them. With those AT's being discontinued, it might be becoming more and more collectible so you made a great purchase before they are all gone.

Henry, you made a great choice in the IWC. I doubt many 14 year olds would consider one, or would even be aware of one. It may take a while to save up for it but it will all be worth it end.


----------



## cxbxax

i'm quan, glad there's an iwc forum up!

picked up the portuguese over a week ago after selling a pam...after owning 3 breitlings and 3 panerais i can honestly say i've never been happier/more satisfied after putting the 5001 on my wrist :-!


----------



## MICKIRaTT

I currently own one IWC and it is this Aquatimer Chrono in stainless. I've had it since last December and absolutely love it. My particular model is the most accurate and precise auto that I have ever owned. I'm growing very fond of the brand and hope to add a pilot version sometime this year.;-)

Regards,

Steve


----------



## gettocard

here is my IWC . Fantastic watch but I'm going back to the 40 and less mm and therefore selling it. Brand new...only 2 months and used 10 times..
Next in line for me is the MarkXVI


----------



## wchiang

Here is my 3706. I bought it back in 2000 and still love it much.


----------



## Presario

Not an owner YET, but just wanted to say HELLO IWC FORUM!


----------



## bmwbruce

Have been a huge fan of IWC, and have had many, but now just the UTC remains.


----------



## shah

NightScar said:


> Hey Shah, how are you enjoying the Portuguese? My guess is you haven't taken it off? It becomes difficult to switch to another watch when you got them on your wrists.


Right on! But I TRY to save it for special occasions!



cxbxax said:


> i'm quan, glad there's an iwc forum up!
> 
> picked up the portuguese over a week ago after selling a pam...after owning 3 breitlings and 3 panerais i can honestly say i've never been happier/more satisfied after putting the 5001 on my wrist :-!


BEAUTY! Congratulations! I am lusting after this 5001 now.


----------



## Carrera 3

Hi all,

A big thank you to those who started this Forum and thank you WUS for facilitating.

I got my Mark XVI about 3 weeks ago. Love it to bits especially the Pilot range. 

Aiming for the slightly larger Pilot Choronograph Gold next. I think that would be my ultimate watch. Hopefully it won't be too long before I get own it.

Cheers all.


----------



## upland

wchiang said:


> Here is my 3706. I bought it back in 2000 and still love it much.


o| O,Brother!U should be prosecuted for IWC abuse:-d,


----------



## r1lee

I'm 31 and these are my two IWC's. My goal is to have a DaVinci (old model, not the square one), Big Pilot and an Portuguese.


----------



## wchiang

upland said:


> o| O,Brother!U should be prosecuted for IWC abuse:-d,


You mean the scratches?


----------



## 99Reza

Not a IWC owner but has been lusting over BP and 5001 over some times. Hopefully one of them will be in my possession sooner rather than later .


----------



## craniotes

Here's my one and only, but wife willing, a current generation stainless steel AT (ref. 3548-05) will soon wind up in my collection.


















Regards,
Adam


----------



## st8edge

I am Gary and I am 57. Just became a Grandfather last Friday. One of my IWC is:










Da Vinci Chrono SS

I'll post my other one tomorrow when i can get a photo of it.


----------



## Tristan17

hi,

i dont own one yet but hopefully a TOP GUN someday......


----------



## tlinn

Love them. Always will have at least one in the collection.


----------



## kkchome

I love IWC watches. Here's the only one I have at the moment. I probably end up wearing this one 80% of the time.


----------



## Stanford

Hi, I'm Bob and I'm a big IWC fan. 
I have a few (probably too many), here are a couple:

Ingenieur 3234









Aquatimer 812


----------



## Carrera 3

Great looking watch Gary..one of IWC's best work.

I had one on my wrist just to try it out at an AD but unfortunately it was too big for my wrist.

Nevertheless, I admire and envy those who own one.

All the best with it.



st8edge said:


> I am Gary and I am 57. Just became a Grandfather last Friday. One of my IWC is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da Vinci Chrono SS
> 
> I'll post my other one tomorrow when i can get a photo of it.


----------



## Robertus

*I'm Robert and these are my IWC-s:*

One is the original ceramic Fliegerchrono ref. 3705 and the other is the "normal" steel Fliegerchrono, this one on the Mk.I. fantastic bracelet.
I'll buy IWC again if the new Aquatimer Chrono in steel will come with the all-black dial (sg. like the Galapagos, only with polished margins) with hands and bezel without any orange or yellow color, hopefully the watch will be made to fit kevlar and leather straps too.
Still wait for the AT Chrono to come in steel with the manufacture caliber, with an added weekday feature. My next one on the want list.

Best regards: Robertus

PS: Wifey has a Mk.XII. Ladies on bracelet (no scan yet, sorry).


----------



## NightScar

Greetings to everyone and nice to meet all of you. There are a lot of great IWC's here.

I'm loving the Da Vinci, it is growing on me a lot. Thanks for sharing Gary.

Bob, very nice AT 812 you have. I love the old AT's, including the 2000 version, those two are my favorites.

Awesome looking Pilot's Robertus, very classic. Plus I do not see many of the original ceramic fliegerchrono.


----------



## pniev

wow. A platinum Jones and a Minute Repeater. Fabulous watches.
Thanks for sharing.
Peter


----------



## superL

Hi everybody. Leo from Los Angeles CA.
Here are some pics from past & current IWC's during the past two 1/2 years.

Past. 3717 02, still miss this one









Past, 3227, classic hunk of stainless steel.









Another Ingeniuer from the past. 3228, IWC offered this model for only one year 2007








Movement pic of the 3228









Current and daily wearer. AT Ti 3719 03, now discontinued.


















Congrats to WUS on the new forum and hope to support it in the future.

Leo


----------



## jango602

here's mine. Im still deciding (and saving) for my 2nd IWC.


----------



## wicked

Hi everyone, here's my fav IWC.


----------



## Robertus

gettocard said:


> here is my IWC . Fantastic watch but I'm going back to the 40 and less mm and therefore selling it. Brand new...only 2 months and used 10 times..
> Next in line for me is the MarkXVI


Why not trying to find a 3706 in good shape? I love mine and I think it's a keeper if you happen to find one.

Anyway, enjoy! Regards: Robertus


----------



## keitht

Hi..i'm Keith, and my interests mainly lie in the Electronic watches of the 70's.

Currently i have these IWC's in my collection.

Edison Electronic Cal 160, Ref 3604...1100 vickers Hardened steel case, Wr 200m....production run approx 1500.










Iwc Electronic Cal 150, Ref 3403 ..1000 vickers hardened steel case Wr30m.
Production run small..exact numbers unknown by IWC.










Iwc ' International ' Quartz Electronic Cal 2001, first generation Beta 21, less than 600 made
This is the brother of the more well known Da Vinci model, currently being fettled by a friend of mine.










Regards Keith


----------



## BenL

Very nice, I am also looking at that one too.

Welcome to the forum! :-!


----------



## BenL

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Oh my, that Minute Repeater is gorgeous.


Couldn't agree more.

Thanks for posting the videos, Ernie. :-!


----------



## BenL

st8edge said:


> I am Gary and I am 57. Just became a Grandfather last Friday.


A big congrats on your grandfatherhood! :-!


----------



## BenL

Great IWC collection, Leo. Thanks for the pictures. :-!


----------



## NightScar

Very nice looking collection you got there Keith, quite unique and interesting.
I can't say I've seen many of those.


----------



## Nalu

Very happy to see Ernie start this new brand sub-forum! I've been an IWC fan for a fair bit, though mostly tending to the vintage diver side of things:


----------



## Hary

Wow, finally IWC dedicated forum :-!

I am from Singapore and here are my two precious IWC 5004 and 3717


----------



## p3l3r

sorry combi sinn and IWC


----------



## tt1diver

3717-12


----------



## wbarker

*My simple collection in an IWC display box*










Top Row (left to right)

1. Portuguese Perpetual Calendar RG
2. Portuguese Automatic RG
3. Portofino Vintage Collection Moonphase
4. Laureus Spitfire Chrono

Second Row

1. Porsche Design Titan Chrono-Titanium
2. Der Doppelchronograph
3. Ingenieur
4. St. Ex Power Reserve

Bottom Row

1. Cal 89
2. Golf Club

Bill


----------



## NightScar

Very nice collection Bill. 
Also, where did you get the IWC case?


----------



## BenL

Hary said:


> Wow, finally IWC dedicated forum :-!
> 
> I am from Singapore and here are my two precious IWC 5004 and 3717


Very nice - I like this 3717. :-!


----------



## lecorbusier

My Two Ti(s)!










A fan of the old IWC. Finally visited the factory a year ago and realized that I still like the older models over the newer ones.


----------



## cyrusir

Hi all

here is my portuguese chrono  a gift from my fiancee on our engagement :-!


----------



## lifek

*Re: My simple collection in an IWC display box*



wbarker said:


> Top Row (left to right)
> 
> 1. Portuguese Perpetual Calendar RG
> 2. Portuguese Automatic RG
> 3. Portofino Vintage Collection Moonphase
> 4. Laureus Spitfire Chrono
> 
> Second Row
> 
> 1. Porsche Design Titan Chrono-Titanium
> 2. Der Doppelchronograph
> 3. Ingenieur
> 4. St. Ex Power Reserve
> 
> Bottom Row
> 
> 1. Cal 89
> 2. Golf Club
> 
> Bill


that is a nice collection |>


----------



## freakygreek

Hi my is Peter and I'm 42 living in Toronto. Here are my two IWC's




























Cheers

Peter


----------



## coltagious

Hi everyone, Magnus here and I am from Singapore. This is my 3 wks old Portuguese Chrono 3714-38




























Hope to get AT Chrono Galapagos in the near future :-!


----------



## coltagious

Hi Hary, very nice pair of IWCs you have there. Great pics :-!



Hary said:


> Wow, finally IWC dedicated forum :-!
> 
> I am from Singapore and here are my two precious IWC 5004 and 3717


----------



## NightScar

Welcome Magnus. Looks like you got the same watch as me at almost the same time. You know what they say, great minds think a like. :-!


----------



## coltagious

hello Paul, gd choice on ur IWCs there :-d


----------



## Jinks

Hi guys!

Adrian from Singapore, and got my first IWC (371701) earlier this year. Eyeing a 5001 next.

Am glad there's an IWC sub-forum on WUS... one more thing to take my mind off work ;-)


----------



## TheHobbit

Hi, Ivan here. Hope to own one soon.


----------



## orangeology

greetings. orangeology here.
picked up my 1st IWC yesterday.


----------



## pipedreamer

Here are my 2 



















Cheers,

Peter.


----------



## ABoen

Have one IWC but not my last, one of my few favorites brands.
its on a Hand made/hand stitch Zeugma strap.|>


----------



## p3l3r

me and my IWC


----------



## gjlelec

Great to see a dedicated IWC section, i've posted pics of this watch before in a different forum but thought i'd contribute anyway :-!
Originally the property of cheap airline flight supremo Sir Freddy Laker


----------



## andy tims

Andy, from Surrey, in the UK.

Just 1 IWC for me so far & recently acquired.


































































Would like a 3706, Portuguese Chronograph & of course Ocean 2000 eventually - in my dreams.


----------



## NightScar

^^^ AHHH!!!
I'm jealous, that is one of my grails!
I spotted one on ebay last week but was sniped in the last second.


----------



## DCJ

superL said:


> Hi everybody. Leo from Los Angeles CA.
> Here are some pics from past & current IWC's during the past two 1/2 years.
> 
> Past. 3717 02, still miss this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past, 3227, classic hunk of stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Ingeniuer from the past. 3228, IWC offered this model for only one year 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movement pic of the 3228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and daily wearer. AT Ti 3719 03, now discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to WUS on the new forum and hope to support it in the future.
> 
> Leo


Leo,

Love the Black Dial Inge :-! One of my all time fav IWCs you have had, although that Ti AT is a close second ;-) Great pics|>|>

Don


----------



## superL

DCJ said:


> Leo,
> 
> Love the Black Dial Inge :-! One of my all time fav IWCs you have had, although that Ti AT is a close second ;-) Great pics|>|>
> 
> Don


 Don :thanks I miss the black Inge, should never have flipped it, I'm thinking
of having my AD source another one. This time I'll keep it ;-)


----------



## Betampex

wooow Hey guys...great pieces :-!

Wonderful watches, I think the IWC is the most beautiful watches in the world 

I hope to get 3 models soon (Portuguese, TOP GUn and Big Pilot)

Paulo


----------



## leicashot

Ok, here's my new contribution. Love the simple and elegant design philosophy of the brand.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi,

Congrats Leicashot! Like you said a simple and elegant design :-!

I like IWC's philosophy too - hence I like my Aquatimers too.

Very good pics too :thanks


----------



## NightScar

That is a beautiful AT from the Vintage line.
Do you have an oversize version of the second pic?
I wouldn't mind using that as a wallpaper.


----------



## Edmund Dantes

Wow cant wait to see the father & son editions!! Look forward to the post.


----------



## keithsun888

this is keith
this is my IWC


----------



## Kiwi Mac

My Inge! :-!


----------



## Dimer

A lot of very nice IWC's here!!

Here is my contribution:


----------



## novedl

i love that da vinci, i want it in 18kyg in the worst way. i will post my gst ratttrapante upon taking a better pic


----------



## boscoe

My one and only IWC, a Portofino purchased on close-out right after the switch to the new dial and slightly larger case.

Fine watch. Classic and elegant. Great for business - doesn't scream "look at me." Very stealthy.










As for my horological bio, I own brands at every segment of the marketplace, except the extreme high end. I'm very active elsewhere on the net.


----------



## Handel

Gerry here - my AT is my only IWC at the moment (I've had several) but I'm hunting around!


----------



## mryong

Hi

my name is yong. and here is my beloved iwcs


----------



## Betampex

Hi Handel, great watch, congrats:-!

Paulo


----------



## NightScar

Awesome watches Yong, I love that AT, one of my grail.
Love the Spitfire Chrono as well.

Nice AT Gerry.

Welcome to WUS's IWC Family.


----------



## mryong

Thanks Nightscar

just upload this pic to my picasa few days ago. thought i should share it here too.


----------



## cdr

Took these a on Father's Day..I know lousy pictures..
It is the IWC Model 3511 ..purchased in 1997..been in safe all these years.
Edit: Please don't post sales notes in forum. Moderator.


----------



## novedl

this is without a doubt my favorite brand. i'm mystified that i only have 1. i've limited myself to a 2 watch per brand rule however IWC is the only brand (excluding g-shocks) that i could easily see breaking.
here is my GST Rattrapante


----------



## Betampex

Woow man, great watch, congrats :-!:-!

The IWC also is my favourite watch brand, I hope to buy soon a Big Pilot 

cheers

Paulo


----------



## gasgasbones

Good to see IWC forum on wus

Here is the second IWC ive owned, 3717 now sadly gone 

Some fantastic watches here :-!


----------



## jimyritz

Hi,

My name is Mike and after 6 weeks my IWC 3717-01, Classic Pilot Chrono arrived this weekend from Switzerland...Couldn't be happier..Here are some quick photos...

Cheers/Mike


----------



## Betampex

jimyritz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Mike and after 6 weeks my IWC 3717-01, Classic Pilot Chrono arrived this weekend from Switzerland...Couldn't be happier..Here are some quick photos...
> 
> Cheers/Mike


Hello Mike, wooow wonderful watch, congratulations :-!:-!:-! I hope to get this one soon, by the way, how much did you pay? because in America I jut found the preice arooun d 10,000.00 dollars and I'm coming back to USA to buy this model very soon.

cheers

Paulo


----------



## jimyritz

Thanks--it's definitely not 10K(USD)...for some reason, it has become popular and is very hard to find...I ordered mine in late May and just received it from IWC in Switzerland.. Good luck, most AD's can get in 6-8 weeks...

Mike


----------



## axb

Here's mine:










Get's as much wrist time as all my other watches combined!


----------



## blimey

Hi,

I'm new to the site. As an early happy 30th birthday present, I took advantage on some AD sales and discount and bought the following:










-Michael


----------



## jimyritz

Wow, Two IWC's--Congratulations!!!!

Wear them well....:-!


Mike


----------



## Mtl20v

Hey,

I'm from Montreal and just recently got into watches. My brother picked up an 08 IWC AT Cousteau and when in the store my view on luxury watches completely changed and I nabbed this Portuguese Chrono-auto after a week of late nights comparing tons of watches online.

I think i made the right choice for my budget. I really wanted the Automatic..but this was the next best thing.


----------



## Dimer




----------



## fxwill

Hi guys,
Great thread. I'm Robert and here are my IWC's. The first is an 18ct 8531 which I've just sold. Perfect for the 20 years that I've had it. (made in 1960)
I decided to go with something more practical as I'd like to wear an IWC everyday hence the move to a 3706.
(Sorry about the pics. I think I've got a lot to learn about photography from you guys.)


----------



## SwissWatchGuru

Hi, I'm Roland and I live in Switzerland. Here a couple of pictures of my 3706 which I just had serviced in Schaffhausen. Looks like new  but judge yourself:


----------



## Jim123

Hi I'm Jim from England, I found an AD still selling the Pilot's UTC Antoine De Saint Exupery, 44mm limited edition, love it, bought it -showed the wife, now the Wifey has put it away and won't let me have it until Christmas- very painful, and will be the longest few weeks of my life!!!


----------



## blimey

got a new shoes for the pilot chrono. sigh $1000! but looks great!


----------



## indiesock

Quite frankly, this is the only watch I desire.



cyrusir said:


> Hi all
> 
> here is my portuguese chrono  a gift from my fiancee on our engagement :-!


----------



## skyrider007

my one and only

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=323194


----------



## Mark Theken

My name is Mark and I am new to this forum.
Just received in trade my one and only IWC.
I wanted a rubber strap watch for outdoor activities.


----------



## Champthekid

*Just this one, but seriously considering a second..*


----------



## szg

Hi,

This is my IWC, older than me, I'm wearing it 1-2 days a week...


----------



## skyrider007

szg said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my IWC, older than me, I'm wearing it 1-2 days a week...


Totally awesome. My dad has this watch :-!


----------



## BR549

My one and only IWC Pilot Chrono. A lil about my self... I'm 29, Married, really like watches ( duh) , dogs, and cars. To fund my hobby I'm a Cisco Network Engineer. I'd really like a Mission earth for my next watch, but at this time it will have to wait.


----------



## ppaulusz

Hi, it's _ppaulusz_ from the _HeQ forum_ and my beautiful _Schaffhausen_: _IWC Electronic (Cal.150 = ESA 9162)_

It has a 300Hz "hummer" inside and tons of pure 18K gold everywhere else!:-!


----------



## skyrider007

BR549 said:


> My one and only IWC Pilot Chrono. A lil about my self... I'm 29, Married, really like watches ( duh) , dogs, and cars. To fund my hobby I'm a Cisco Network Engineer. I'd really like a Mission earth for my next watch, but at this time it will have to wait.


Looks great on ya! I'd like an ingy too : ).



ppaulusz said:


> Hi, it's _ppaulusz_ from the _HeQ forum_ and my beautiful _Schaffhausen_: _IWC Electronic (Cal.150 = ESA 9162)_
> 
> It has a 300Hz "hummer" inside and tons of pure 18K gold everywhere else!:-!


Wow... I love seeing high-end quartz especially one from IWC which I've never seen before!


----------



## craniotes

*Please allow me to reintroduce myself...*

Still have the:










Just added a:










Not sure what's next, but for the time being I'm pretty much set.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## skyrider007

*Re: Please allow me to reintroduce myself...*



craniotes said:


> Still have the:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added a:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what's next, but for the time being I'm pretty much set.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Beautiful watches! I hope to add them to my collection as soon as money comes in. :-!


----------



## vacul

Hi guys, I´m Carl from Stockholm, Sweden. I´ve had my eyes on a Pilot Watch from IWC since i saw Vanilla Sky in 2001. So now, approximately 1 month from my 30th birthday I´ve finaly been able to save up the money for a Pilot Chrono, and I am now, exactly now, going over to a friend with connections with a AD and pick it up! I just wanted you to know guys, i will soon be a part of the family! :-!

To bad i´ve promised myself to wrap it until my birthday (New Years Eve).

I will let you know when i have it in my possession!

Cheers

Carl


----------



## skyrider007

vacul said:


> Hi guys, I´m Carl from Stockholm, Sweden. I´ve had my eyes on a Pilot Watch from IWC since i saw Vanilla Sky in 2001. So now, approximately 1 month from my 30th birthday I´ve finaly been able to save up the money for a Pilot Chrono, and I am now, exactly now, going over to a friend with connections with a AD and pick it up! I just wanted you to know guys, i will soon be a part of the family! :-!
> 
> To bad i´ve promised myself to wrap it until my birthday (New Years Eve).
> 
> I will let you know when i have it in my possession!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Carl


Congratulations! The 3717 is really coool!!!!! b-)


----------



## Cinq

Hi there,

I used to visit the Breitling forum here several times per day until I got infected with the IWC virus and now I already have five of them :roll:.

Here they are in chronological order:

St Exupéry Chrono:










Portuguese Automatic:










Ingenieur 3227:










Big Pilot:










Aquatimer Split Minute:










The biggest problem is that I still don't have my favorite piece, a Portuguese Perpetual Calender. I think it will take me a few years to save up for it.

You probably want to know what's my favorite and you might be surprised but it's the Ingenieur! As a matter of fact, it gets 100% of wrist time (right wrist, day and night) and the others have to compete for the left wrist :-d

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## skyrider007

Cinq said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I used to visit the Breitling forum here several times per day until I got infected with the IWC virus and now I already have five of them :roll:.
> 
> Here they are in chronological order:
> 
> St Exupéry Chrono:
> 
> Portuguese Automatic:
> 
> Ingenieur 3227:
> 
> Big Pilot:
> 
> Aquatimer Split Minute:
> 
> The biggest problem is that I still don't have my favorite piece, a Portuguese Perpetual Calender. I think it will take me a few years to save up for it.
> 
> You probably want to know what's my favorite and you might be surprised but it's the Ingenieur! As a matter of fact, it gets 100% of wrist time (right wrist, day and night) and the others have to compete for the left wrist :-d
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


WOw wow wo wow wow. Your collection is to die for! I love your Portuguese Automatic the most followed by the BP and the Ingenieur. I hope to add these three to my IWC collection (one and only Mark XVI) at some point in my life. Congratulations for owning such a beautiful collection of my most favorite watch company ever!


----------



## Betampex

Wooooow man, wonderful collection, IWC is my favourite brand I hope to buy my first IWC in 2010 and the model of my dream is BIG PILOT

Once again congrats for your collection....:-!

Paulob-)


----------



## stg

*My Aquatimer - a love*

Since I got my hand on this piece a few weeks ago, it's been glued to my arm. Even if I do like the newer models of the AT, this is one something special. Some people think the titanium model is too light and others don't appreciate the darker look of the watch, but I love it. The white hands are also pure gorgeous.

This is a somewhat raw picture I took with the velcro strap attached.


----------



## vacul

*Re: My Aquatimer - a love*



stg said:


> Since I got my hand on this piece a few weeks ago, it's been glued to my arm. Even if I do like the newer models of the AT, this is one something special. Some people think the titanium model is too light and others don't appreciate the darker look of the watch, but I love it. The white hands are also pure gorgeous.
> 
> This is a somewhat raw picture I took with the velcro strap attached.


I can understand why you don´t take it off! It is beautiful, in a rugged and masculine way...


----------



## sammers

Hi there, been away from these forums for a while - here's my prized Mark XV - currently back with the dealer as the crown got stiff and gritty.... hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## tomee

hey guys, my first IWC


----------



## Cinq

tomee said:


> hey guys, my first IWC


Congratulations! Very nice Aquatimer. Enjoy and wear it in good health.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Colin T.

This one has not left the wrist since purchase:


----------



## Cinq

Colin T. said:


> This one has not left the wrist since purchase:


I understand why! What a beautiful watch!

Enjoy and wear it in good health.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MickyD

got my first IWC (pre-owned) a couple of weeks ago in Singapore:










also had a nice surprise in the mail from IWC a couple of days after getting home:









and the obligatory wrist-shot


----------



## nilomis

It's not my first IWC and I hope it will be not the last:










Cheers from Brazil,

Nilo


----------



## Betampex

MickyD said:


> got my first IWC (pre-owned) a couple of weeks ago in Singapore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had a nice surprise in the mail from IWC a couple of days after getting home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the obligatory wrist-shot


Hi MickyD, wonderful this watch, I hope to buy one very soon.

congrats,

Paulo


----------



## vacul

nilomis said:


> It's not my first IWC and I hope it will be not the last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Brazil,
> 
> Nilo


I really love that version of the Portoguese. Beautiful pic!


----------



## brrrdn

my spitfire utc


----------



## Driver.8

Hello all. I'm new to WUS as a member, but I'm certainly not new to watches or indeed watch forums. Here's a shots of my BP next to a close "friend"! :-!


----------



## Cinq

Driver.8 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to WUS as a member, but I'm certainly not new to watches or indeed watch forums. Here's a shots of my BP next to a close "friend"! :-!


Very nice duo! I like Breitling too (have 3 of them) and the Navitimer World is a lovely looking watch indeed. I didn't think it would look smaller than a BP though, so thanks for this comparison shot.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Driver.8

Cinq said:


> Very nice duo! I like Breitling too (have 3 of them) and the Navitimer World is a lovely looking watch indeed. I didn't think it would look smaller than a BP though, so thanks for this comparison shot.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Thanks for the kind words Cinq! Most appreciated. :-!

If I'm honest, Breitling are still my first loves (I currently have an SA, a Motors, and a 6.75 along with the World), but I'm a really big fan of the BP. It's just such a fantastically finished piece, and if I had to choose between these two, then the World would go and the BP would stay.

I think the BP just looks bigger because the hands go much further to the edge of the dial compared to those on the World with it's slide-rule taking up a bit of the under-crystal area.


----------



## Manjushaka

Same same. I finally saw the Portuguese non-chrono version with a brown strap in person tonight, and told myself it's time to start saving. I was surprised how much the case resembles a pocket watch. 
Btw, how much is this particular one going for retail? I want to have a fair idea how long I'd need to save for. And where would you go to get a good deal for a IWC, through a retailer or online?


----------



## Betampex

Hello Drive 8, welcome to WUS, fantastic your watches, I'm a big fan of the IWC BP, I think is the most beautiful IWC watch. I hope to buy this one very soon.

Best regards 

Paulo


----------



## zotster99

Where did you get this band?


----------



## egzbuen

egzbuen from Manila, Philippines and this is my first IWC . . . .


----------



## Aquaracer1

Some amazing watches here, guys. Not an IWC owner. Yet. Recently I have had my eye on this brand, and these pics don't help! (who am I kidding? Yes they do!) Congrats to all on your beautiful IWC's. I am especially jealous of the 5001-What a stunner.


----------



## codymac

This thread needs more Aquatimers.


----------



## mattyd




----------



## mattyd




----------



## HurlyBurly

Hey guys, my name is Alex and I have to admit that IWC single-handedly kick-started my interest in watches. I remember the first IWC I saw was a Mark XV Classic in a movie. It was shown for a second but I ended up getting the DVD and finding that scene so I could figure out what it was. Love at first sight, I ended up getting the Spitfire, and recently I acquired the vintage.


----------



## Jim123

fi







nally got round to taking a picture of UTC Antoine de saint exupery, got it on dark brown croc at the moment. Sorry for the quality of the picture best i can do from a phone


----------



## El Presidente

Hi,my name is Roar and this is my first IWC.Love it:-!


----------



## Dimer

Usually I don't like reflections on the dial in a picture, but in this photo it looks awesome!


----------



## kutzi17

Jay from NJ, got my Mark XVI couple of months ago and needless to say I LOVE IT!! ;-);-)


----------



## Majh

Hi, my name is Ivan and here's my GST Chrono Titanium.


----------



## russel

hi from Italy, those are my IWC


----------



## B189s

Great watches!


----------



## alexisvas

Alexis from Athens, Greece with my first IWC and my first handmade ammo strap.


----------



## iJeff

Jeff from Singapore. The BP 5004 is my first IWC and I am loving it! :-!


----------



## cxbxax

i was on page 1 with my 5001...sold it and have regretted it.

on my way to finding another 5001 i wanted a bracelet watch...and the 3568 fit nicely b-). i love IWC!


----------



## B189s

My first IWC...


----------



## kutzi17

Greetings! My name is Jan and just recently started collecting watches, needless to say, still needs to learn a bunch of things about horology.Anyway, this is my IWC Mark XVI


----------



## kutzi17

Love it! :-!



El Presidente said:


> Hi,my name is Roar and this is my first IWC.Love it:-!


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Hi, I'm Jonathan, and this is my Doppelchrono:


----------



## BHTan

WOOOOOO!!!! got my 371702 today!!!! it feels sooo good!!! am just really happy watching time move on right now!!! and it sounds good too!!!


----------



## daywalker

Hi all

This is Winston and here are my current 3 IWCs :-d


























Thanks for viewing!!


----------



## B189s

daywalker said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is Winston and here are my current 3 IWCs :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing!!


Great collection sir!


----------



## jimyritz

Hi guys...my name is Mike, not new to WUS...

just got this...couldn't be happier....



:-!
Mike


----------



## andytyc

My name is Andy and I'm from Glasgow. Have a nice collection but this is my favourite:



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## alchia

My name is Alvin from Singapore and I just got this last weekend!


----------



## ricochet

*My Doppel Topgun*



















*With friends*


----------



## toddb

* scope my 3228.lives in san diego..............*


----------



## Mith

My very first IWC...an Ocean Bund Ref. 3529


----------



## bosfen

I bought an IWC Aquatimer 2000 about 4 years ago 








After getting this watch I got infected with the IWC virus ;-)

After that I bought the Portugieser Laureus Edition :









But I also wanted this Pilot, did not have enough money so the Laureus had to go :-s for this one:









Now not only I had the IWC virus, but also the IWC Pilot virus, so the first Pilot had to go for this serious Pilot : The Spitfire Doppel Chrono 








This beauty arrived last week, and I am very happy with this one.


----------



## warrenhunt

*Re: Post Your IWC's and Introduce Yourself....*



Donut said:


> Hey guys...great pieces there Mats and Paul...
> 
> I have already posted these prior to the creation of the official IWC Forum...but here you go...my name is Rob.... I have 2 IWC's and 2 more IWC's on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you'd like a clue as to what is comming...they aren't both for me, one is for my son. ;-)


----------



## warrenhunt

*Re: Post Your IWC's and Introduce Yourself....*

They are both lovely.... I think the repeater will be to many pennys for me, But I think seeing the f A Jones has put me off buying a yacht club.
Do you know if that watch shares a case design with any current IWC's?
Think I will start looking did you find it hard to find a platinum one?


----------



## kyrkoherden

Hi, I'm Åke from Ystad, Sweden, and this is my Portofino Chronograph


----------



## warrenhunt

I have Had the big pilots watch for two years, But only just got the F.A Jones thanks to seeing some pics of one on the thead.


----------



## turbolove

Hi, my name is Steven and I'm in San Francisco. I posted my new acquistion on another IWC BP thread when I first got my watch...I've been giddy ever since. Had my BP St. Exupery about three weeks now...lovin' it!


----------



## mr.haha

Hi all, long time lurker and now I have finally posted!!!
I'm Jason from Massachusetts.
i currently have two IWC's, 3714 and 3718..enjoy....


----------



## mr.haha




----------



## Betampex

mr.haha said:


>


Man, woow, wonderful pictures

congrats!

Happy Holidays!

Paulo


----------



## Broleo

Hi Jason,

You do have an exquisite taste and welcome to the forum.

cheers


----------



## v76

My first IWC and probably not my last ...









Most of my future IWC purchases will likely be vintage ...


----------



## Mogens

Hi!

New to the forum from Norway. I have two IWCs at the moment:

Portuguese Chrono









And the Big Ingenieur 7-days









I must say that IWC are among my absolute favorites. And I cant see me ever part with these


----------



## Broleo

Hi Mogens.

Welcome.

I like your BI 7 Days a lot. That is my targer for Y2011, hopefully.

Please post more pics and share

cheers



Mogens said:


> Hi!
> 
> New to the forum from Norway. I have two IWCs at the moment:
> 
> Portuguese Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Big Ingenieur 7-days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that IWC are among my absolute favorites. And I cant see me ever part with these


----------



## anonymousmoose

Now that I actually have an IWC;

I've been on WUS for a long time and post almost daily. I've been interested in IWC ever since watching Vanilla Sky (the Tom Cruise version) and seeing a glimpse of it being picked up from his beside table. I years later did a google search and it turned out to be one of the MARK pilot watches. The more I looked at the brand the more I liked what I saw. I got into OMEGA collecting as their prices are generally lower for an entry level Seamaster and got hooked on the brand and had as much as six sitting at home. I was after a Rolex but kept on going with OMEGA. Last month in Hong Kong and amongst the hundreds of thousands of Rolexes at dealers I saw the less frequent IWC watch amongst them. I was drawn to the IWC's moreso then the Rolex Sub (which is on my list) and the Pilot series was the one that sparked the most interest.

Being a fan of watches around 42mm in size, I ended up deciding on the current the Chronograph. The fact that previous models had the JLC movement was of interest to me but the 39mm size was the letdown for me personally. So I started looked at pre-owned prices but for less then $1000 more I thought it best to buy a brand-new with warranty model.

So here it is, optioned on the IWC TOP GUN strap;









click here for more photos: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/fliegeruhr-has-landed-486949.html*


----------



## torbjörn b

Hi i am a Omega collector (vintage)from Sweden this is my only Iwc .








Regards
torbjörn b


----------



## Sandstrom

Hi there!

This is Carlo from Milan, Italy, and I'm a sucker for massive tool timepieces.

Here I am wearing my Ingenieur.


----------



## hpark21

My second IWC (first one - Spitfire is now gone, but I will try to keep this one for long haul - Fund permitting)


----------



## iim7v7im7

Hi.

I thought I would post my IWC Aquatimer 2000 IW3568-05. This is a less common variant with its monochromatic coloring (other than the second hand). It was the face detail on the white face, the sapphire rear illuminated bezel and the elegant bracelet that sold me. I spoke with IWC regarding the accuracy rating on the IW30110 and was told that it is -0,+7 seconds/day (they don't want you to be late!). I also like the blue and green lume distinction between the hands at night. This was my first IWC.



Bob


----------



## roguehog

Just stumbled upon this post. 
My two vastly different iwc's bought 6 months apart in late 2009 and mid 2010.

The rogue hog Logging in from Singapore.

















Changed the 3717 to a deployant clasp within a week of watch purchase. Didn't want the strap to wear off too quickly.


----------



## Katana

Hi All, Just joined th






e forum. I live in the UK. I have 3 IWC watches. The pilot chrono I would like to sell as its just to big for me. Has all the bells & whistles, box






, papers, etc. and is mint. Mod 3717. My other 2 are a gold Cal 89 and a S/Steel Cal 88. If anyone has an interest in the pilots watch please PM me


----------



## dddrees

Here's my IWC Pilot Chronograph IW371713 and one PIC with friends.


----------



## soegaard

Just joined this great forum. I mainly collect IWC, but I do have other brands (JLC, VC, PP, AP and Omega. The Flieger watches got me started on IWC so here is a picture of the Flieger-box. I know the Mark X is not a Flieger but never mind 

JK


----------



## timofei

Hi!
This is my only IWC ; late 1940-early 1950 ; i think.
Greetings
TT


----------



## jamoran

Hallo, Jim Moran. Yesterday I became a fully fledged member of this group and at last can present my own photo. I had a, rather small faced, Cartier before the Chrono so I am still getting used to the larger watch but lover the detail and clarity of the face. Regards, Jim.


----------



## mattjmcd

I've only got the one, a AT2000 Ti from a few years back. I scored a great deal on a NOS watch from an AD here in California. Here it is next to a stable mate with similar DNA. One's a diver, the other is a pilot, so to speak.


----------



## rohanmce

Congratulations on a lovely pair!

What case diameter is the Bremont?


----------



## bassman25

mattjmcd said:


> I've only got the one, a AT2000 Ti from a few years back. I scored a great deal on a NOS watch from an AD here in California. Here it is next to a stable mate with similar DNA. One's a diver, the other is a pilot, so to speak.


Love the Non-chrono AT! Here is my Chrono Ti AT...


----------



## mattjmcd

rohanmce said:


> Congratulations on a lovely pair!
> 
> What case diameter is the Bremont?


It's 43mm.


----------



## carman63

I'm Jim. This is my first IWC, which is also one of my Grail watches that I was finally able to obtain. I have another IWC pending


----------



## davidjewels1

I'm davidjewels. These are my two IWC watches. The Big Pilot in rose gold with a perpetual calendar limited to 30 pieces and the Big Pilot in platinum limited to 500 pieces.














Above is a video featuring the IWC Big Pilot watch in platinum in some of the scenes. Press 720p at the bottom to watch it in HD


----------



## Dimer

wow, that is a great pair!!


----------



## Cinq

Wow davidjewels, I really liked the video and the music is great! The BP is shown very well too!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## boekman

Hi all, picked up my 5001 yesterday, after an agonising decision over colour... decided to go with the 500114 with a brown strap, very happy! It joins my other trusted horological companion, the Omega Speedmaster Professional. Thanks to Esther, Margaret, Dimer and the team at Ace and Dik in Amsterdam for great service.
Cheers!
Mat
Amsterdam


----------



## milanzmaj

To my great regret it is no longer in my collection and I can not get over it ... a beautiful piece of beauty,but there are two Beauties


----------



## futuristfan

New to WUS

Thought I would say Hi all. I only have 1 IWC at present but hope to add more.

Edison Hummer circa 1972



















I hope to be around awhile.. :-d

*Sorry all noob error posted mid thread I think.*


----------



## Cinq

Hello Deano,

That's a rare one! Welcome here!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer

Welcome.

That is a cool IWC!


----------



## *2112

I'm Dave from Southern NJ, USA and have (hopefully forever..lol) a 3227-01...


----------



## Cinq

Congratulations! The 3227 is a great watch and it seems to love snow :-d










Enjoy your lovely Inge and wear it in good health.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## *2112

*Thanks Cinq! nice watch as well  nt*

nt


Cinq said:


> Congratulations! The 3227 is a great watch and it seems to love snow :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lovely Inge and wear it in good health.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


----------



## Vicioussid

Hi Guys & Girls,

These were originally posted on the Official IWC Forum, but why not here. This was a late 2010 purchase in Sydney, Australia.


















































































...and heres one on top of the world!



















Thx V.


----------



## Dimer

Welcome  and wow, great pics!!!


----------



## .oli.

Hi all
My name is Olivier and I am new to this forum. 
This is my watch on this youtube video, I posted it a couple of months ago when I got it. Taken with a digital camera so not the greatest quality, but I hope you'll enjoy it...


----------



## Partanen

H'i My name is Tom, i live in sweden.
I have been interested of watches since i was a little boy.
My latest purchase is the Iwc 371701.
Have a nice day


----------



## TeutonicCarFan

I'm Kevin from western NY. I have been a huge IWC fan since I first began appreciating watches. Here are pics from when I got my pilot chrono. Hopefully in the next year I can find a BNIB 3227 to add to the collection... ;-)


----------



## Frodo

Hi! I am a wis from Oslo, Norway. I'm 41 and have three litle kids.
Here are my IWC's: an Ingenieur Chrono and an Aquatimer.
The build quality and presicion of these two, is really something spacial!


----------



## surgfish

Hi! I'm Anthony from the Philippines. This just arrived today...


----------



## Chase265

first IWC.....been wanting this Portuguese for awhile and finally was able to scoop up this new to me piece


----------



## Vahalis

Hi everybody,

I've been an fan of IWC since 1993 (my visit to the factory). Two IWC's in the collection, and one gone


























































Gone but not forgotten


----------



## Dimer

Vahalis said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've been an fan of IWC since 1993 (my visit to the factory). Two IWC's in the collection, and one gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Hey Bas!

Leuk je hier te zien 

That white Pilot, wasn't that a PTT limited edition?


----------



## Vahalis

Dimer said:


> Hey Bas!
> 
> Leuk je hier te zien
> 
> That white Pilot, wasn't that a PTT limited edition?


Ha Dimer, leuk om te zien dat je hier de mod bent 

Don't know what you mean with PTT, but my mark XV was a limited for Gadebusch (an AD in Cologne).

If you can read German: Mark XV Gadebusch


----------



## Dimer

A few years ago, PTT Post also had a limited edition Mark XV with a white dial, just like yours.


----------



## Vahalis

Dimer said:


> A few years ago, PTT Post also had a limited edition Mark XV with a white dial, just like yours.


I didn't know that. Can't find anything with google. Do you have any info?


----------



## Dimer

Vahalis said:


> I didn't know that. Can't find anything with google. Do you have any info?


I have also searched for more information on it and can't find anything either, but I believe it was some sort of special project for PTT Post. I have had one in for service some time ago.


----------



## superbry

:-!Hi, I'm Bryant from Manila. Here's my 3717 with BP style strap:


----------



## Mooyizz

im Mooyizz from Dubai. been an IWC lover and lusted after one for years. having ground through Swatches, Kenneth Coles,Gc's and Citezen Skyhawk chroni I finally land my first IWC. an Aquatimer and a Portuguese Chrono is on the way in a few weeks. yayy


----------



## Mooyizz

im Mooyizz from Dubai. been an IWC lover and lusted after one for years. having ground through Swatches, Kenneth Coles,Gc's and Citezen Skyhawk chrono I finally land my first IWC. A Portuguese Chrono is on the way in a few weeks.


----------



## selim77

Hi guys, im Daniel n from SINGAPORE. Proud to be part of IWC club. A Beauty when view from case back.

















here to share oso my 18k L.U.C Twist case back, but still prefer IWC...its ROCK SOLID


----------



## Mooyizz

was testing boundaries today while diving with watch for first time


----------



## clover4studio

Anthony from Melbourne. My Portuguese Chrono 371401


----------



## rohanmce

Hi All

I'm Rohan from Canberra, Australia.

I recently traveled to Amsterdam specifically to get my Big Pilot from Dimer. Ace treated me like royalty and it was a great experience.
Here are some of my wrist shots for your enjoyment.

I'll post a longer description of my travels in a separate thread.

cheers!

Outside the Store. Feeling very excited and a little nervous.








First time on the wrist. Feels great!








Visiting Dam Square, Amsterdam for a relaxing beer or two.








A few days later, going for a spin at the Nurburgring.








Checking out an Aston Martin Vantage








Fantastic day the the Formula 1 track at SPA Francorchamps in Belgium. I got to drive on that super track in some very nice cars.


----------



## MHe225

Congratulations on your latest acquisition, Rohan. And thanks for the pictures. I clearly remembered when I walked tgrough the door of the A&D store in the first pic in the spring of '03 and got my Portuguese Chrono. This spring we went just for a friendly chat with Dimer.

Nurnburgring and Francorchamps |> |> - hope we get to see some action shots and pics of your rides!
Enjoy your stay in Europe.

RonB


----------



## toni2

anton from indonesia, my aquatimer Galapagos edition


----------



## Seek3r14

russel said:


> hi from Italy, those are my IWC


I love This particular portugese chrono with silver dial and gold numbers, Great watch buddy. Can't wait to have it with brown strap real soon


----------



## Dan1947

My Da Vinci SL Chronograph 3728. Just inherited it this past month. I might be hooked on IWC watches. Anyone know how to use the chronograph functions on this watch. It did not come with paperwork and I'm a bit lost.


----------



## Jim123

Dan1947 said:
 

> My Da Vinci SL Chronograph 3728. Just inherited it this past month. I might be hooked on IWC watches. Anyone know how to use the chronograph functions on this watch. It did not come with paperwork and I'm a bit lost.


That can't be a serious question but just in case it is-The top button starts the chronograph, push it again to stop it when you are done timing. Use the bottom button to reset it back to zero when you have finished timing things. Do not run the chrono all the time, I have heard it is not good for a watch so only use it when you want to time something.


----------



## Dan1947

Thanks Jim, it was a serious question. This is my first chronograph watch and I did not want to do anything that might harm the watch.  Dan


----------



## Jim123

Dan1947 said:


> Thanks Jim, it was a serious question. This is my first chronograph watch and I did not want to do anything that might harm the watch.  Dan


Your welcome,I didn't mean to come off harsh, I guess when you have a chrono you assume everyone knows how to work one!! Enjoy your watch and wear it in good health


----------



## lord.siegmund

Hey guys, Rob here from Singapore.

This one's my first - and I'm loving it.... figured there's a dearth of Portofinos on this thread, so here's my small contribution for now. Bought it for myself as a little (ok, not so little!) birthday present this year...


----------



## Mooyizz

just got this IWC3714 Chronograph blue hands...........I dont know why I feel flat about it but i fig it will grow on me


----------



## ayz

from Chicago, just got an Aquatimer chrono and Ingenieur Chrono


----------



## Mooyizz

looks like fiances have taste. i got the same from my fiance for our engagement


----------



## johnw11

Hi, I have just bought my first IWC, a Spitfire Mk XVI - 3255-05. Here are some photos my daughter took of the watch. So far I am loving the watch. This was a present from my wife for my 50th birthday.


----------



## carlomiguel

Hey, newbie here! I used to have a classic 3706 replace it with a 5004


----------



## hns_555

Hi everyone, i'm Hans from Indonesia, this is my discontinued spitfire chrono 3706-23.
Picture taken from my blackberry


----------



## ko-kee

Greetings! my first post here and my first and only IWC in my collection!








Cheers,

alam


----------



## Seek3r14

Hey guys, just got my first IWC 3714-01 last week and it is truly a beauty a classic watch (love the iwc brown gator that The AD included) i wanted to post pics but I'm not sure how lol. Maybe a 5001 in the future pretty big for my wrist though.


----------



## Vahalis

Seek3r14 said:


> Hey guys, just got my first IWC 3714-01 last week and it is truly a beauty a classic watch (love the iwc brown gator that The AD included) i wanted to post pics but I'm not sure how lol. Maybe a 5001 in the future pretty big for my wrist though.


Wel ome, Nice watch.

About posting pics: Reading and Posting Messages


----------



## Greg75

Hi, all:

My name is Greg. IWCs: 3227, 5001, and 5002


----------



## Dimer

Hi Greg, welcome! That is a beautiful collection, three IWC icons


----------



## pixelstate

This is my first IWC a Mark XVI on leather...


----------



## GMViloria

Great pieces guys! I'm Gilbert from the Philippines. Here's my 371701:









Cheers!


----------



## deang001

Hi, I'm Dean from Hong Kong (originally from Australia). Been lurking for a while doing research but just signed up. Great forum.

Just bought a Portofino Chronograph today ... my 1st IWC .. very happy !!!!


----------



## nathanclarinet

Hi All

Just joined the forum and thought I would share a few pics of my IWC.

























Thanks for looking!

Nathan


----------



## gasik

my IWC






family


----------



## mikkolopez

Hi Guys and Fellow Watch Addicts, I am Mikko and a new convert to the IWC brand. I have seen and been visiting the local IWC AD for quite some years now and have been enamored by the Spitfire, Aquatimer and the Ingeniuer lines but have never pulled the trigger on any IWC from these lines. I have always been a Rolex and Tudor guy for 2 decades now due to my Dad's hand-me-downs and my own purchases. I've owned Omegas for close to 5 years now and a host of other brands for the past years. 
Well finally I went on a search and AD visits a couple of weeks back and have resolved to get my IWC, I finally have a UTC Spitfire and my very first serious pilot watch purchase, here she is








Extremely happy with the size (I love the mid and sub-40mm sizes, maybe due to owning lots of Rolexes and Tudors) and the weight, the raised numbers on the silver dial is very classy and legible, lume on the hands shine bright and the thick and hefty croc leather strap is very supple and comfy to wear. Overall the Spit is a joy and has been on my wrist for practically the whole of this week. She is Mi Unica Hija Favorita.
My next stop would be an Ingeniuer then an Aquatimer.
thanks for reading.


----------



## color_wolf

Hi


----------



## color_wolf

Hi, my name is Bryant and here is my IWC!


----------



## Kilovolt

I am on the wrong side of 60, a retired electrical engineer and I live on the shore of Lake Como in northern Italy. I have been collecting watches since I was 15 y.o.

I have two IWC's: my late grandfather's 1937 watch









and a Titan I bought new in 1985


----------



## zeljko

Hi everybody!

Here is my first IWC....aiming for Ingenieur Vintage Automatic one... Cheers, Z !


----------



## slashd0t

zeljko said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Here is my first IWC....aiming for Ingenieur Vintage Automatic one... Cheers, Z !
> 
> View attachment 722209


Congrats! The Mark XVI is such an awesome low-key watch .. Very understated, light and is a perfect daily wearer. Also has loads of history behind it.


----------



## zeljko

Thanks!!! What would be the best zulu strap for this model? I am about to pick one.. Wearing lether strap is bit warm at the summer.. Cheers! Z


----------



## slashd0t

zeljko said:


> Thanks!!! What would be the best zulu strap for this model? I am about to pick one.. Wearing lether strap is bit warm at the summer.. Cheers! Z


When I had a mark xvi I used to wear it on a maratec nato... Just suits that watch so well..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eymoutiers4

Hi 
Bought this IWC Ingenieur at a car boot sale for 10 pounds.
Needs the face restored but ticking away nicely


----------



## slashd0t

eymoutiers4 said:


> Hi
> Bought this IWC Ingenieur at a car boot sale for 10 pounds.
> Needs the face restored but ticking away nicely


Wow! Great find/deal! I bet if you send that to Shaffhausen it'll come home looking like new!


----------



## brustlhr

hi,
can some one tell me about this watch movement?
how do i tell if it is a iwc?
























is it real?


----------



## brustlhr

brustlhr said:


> hi,
> can some one tell me about this watch movement?
> how do i tell if it is a iwc? looks close to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it real?


 thank you


----------



## paulchng

Hi, 

Im Paul. My new Pilot 3777 bought 2 days ago


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elev8rz

Hey everyone, I need to verify the authenticity of this IWC Mark XV. If there's another thread dedicated to this then I missed it. So, I apologize in advance if this is out of place. If this is genuine, then consider this my introduction!

I picked this up at a thrift store on the cheap. It still runs, but it doesn't have the original deployment strap. The hands on this one are different than ones I've seen on other models (based on a simple image search). Any help is appreciated, thanks!














Fish on the crown







Engraved "IWC" 







On that top sprocket is some gunk of some sort (corrosion maybe?). No serial or model numbers to be found.


----------



## gyang333

elev8rz said:


> View attachment 741445
> View attachment 741446


movement looks fake?


----------



## gyang333

Hi guys! This is my first IWC. Very gorgeous watch!


----------



## granzzow

gyang333 said:


> movement looks fake?


It looks fake to me.


----------



## elev8rz

granzzow said:


> It looks fake to me.


Yeah, that's what I figured. I didn't get my hopes up too much and it was only a $10 gamble at one of my regular thrifts. I'm thinking of throwing a NATO strap on it and using it as a daily. Maybe I'll join the IWC club sometime in the not too near future :-s

Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## Matillac

Finally pulled the trigger on the new to me Portofino, I'm in love with it like no other watch in my collection!
Can anyone point me to a good place to purchase a new strap for it? I need a short one as my wrists are crazy small.


----------



## sergio65

Hi, I'm Serge.

Here's mine:


----------



## Grahamsjz

sergio65 said:


> Hi, I'm Serge.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 745865


Hi Serge, love it on the tan leather strap - wow, although I may be biased -


----------



## bydandie

Well I've been an IWC owner for 17 days now. Bought a NOS 3548 for my 40th (was last month, needed to ensure funds and track it down before buying) and took it on holiday, I didn buy a watch to baby it so it was worn throughout the holiday (except for building sand castles with the kids, that's what G-Shocks are for!) and it's born up well with a few tales to tell on the bracelet and case but +5 secs over the fortnight which I class as quite good!

It's in rotation with two Bremonts (MB2 and Alt1-P) and a Sinn 757 UTC which is likely to sold to make way for a 3719 titanium


----------



## dkauf

Hello everyone. Here is my new Portofino Chronograph that I just received yesterday. My first 'nice' watch. I am obsessed and can't stop staring at my wrist


----------



## sergio65

elev8rz said:


> Hey everyone, I need to verify the authenticity of this IWC Mark XV. If there's another thread dedicated to this then I missed it. So, I apologize in advance if this is out of place. If this is genuine, then consider this my introduction!
> 
> I picked this up at a thrift store on the cheap. It still runs, but it doesn't have the original deployment strap. The hands on this one are different than ones I've seen on other models (based on a simple image search). Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 741440
> View attachment 741441
> 
> Fish on the crown
> View attachment 741442
> 
> Engraved "IWC"
> View attachment 741444
> 
> On that top sprocket is some gunk of some sort (corrosion maybe?). No serial or model numbers to be found.
> View attachment 741445
> View attachment 741446


fake and ugly ... out of place here.


----------



## inkyz

IWC Top Gun from 3789-01


----------



## inkyz

IWC Pilot 3777-04


----------



## RogerP

A new / old IWC recently joined the rotation: 1969 Yacht Club:



















Roger


----------



## TK-421

dial looks cheap, strap looks cheap, movement looks cheap. you picked it up on the cheap. what do you think?



elev8rz said:


> Hey everyone, I need to verify the authenticity of this IWC Mark XV. If there's another thread dedicated to this then I missed it. So, I apologize in advance if this is out of place. If this is genuine, then consider this my introduction!
> 
> I picked this up at a thrift store on the cheap. It still runs, but it doesn't have the original deployment strap. The hands on this one are different than ones I've seen on other models (based on a simple image search). Any help is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 741440
> View attachment 741441
> 
> Fish on the crown
> View attachment 741442
> 
> Engraved "IWC"
> View attachment 741444
> 
> On that top sprocket is some gunk of some sort (corrosion maybe?). No serial or model numbers to be found.
> View attachment 741445
> View attachment 741446


----------



## G.G.

My XV's.


----------



## Stigmata

My Vintage 853 Pellaton.


----------



## Betampex

Dear Stigmata wonderful watch, I belive that this watch is hard to find in excelent condition like this

congrats fella

Paulo


----------



## Stigmata

Thanks Betampex.
You mean a Cal 853?

Actually i havent seen many with those hands.

and appreciate your comments.


----------



## Betampex

Stigmata said:


> Thanks Betampex.
> You mean a Cal 853?
> 
> Actually i havent seen many with those hands.
> 
> and appreciate your comments.


Dear Stigmata, I mean both, the watch condition and the Cal 853 moviment

best regards

Paulo


----------



## Stigmata

Thanks again Paulo


----------



## Casciscus

Hi my name is Stephen from Australia. Here's a pic of my portuguese.


----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## sergio65

Casciscus said:


> Hi my name is Stephen from Australia. Here's a pic of my portuguese.


Nice picture ?!?


----------



## -Ryan

Hello, my name is Ryan, and this is my first IWC: Aquatimer 2000 Ti 3538. Both are pics from my iPhone.


----------



## gasik

in work


----------



## Spikemauler

Hi, I'm Pete from New York and this is my first IWC(510102)which just arrived today!


----------



## sidestreaker

Hi, I'm Vincent from Malaysia. Recently I've been checking the time a lot and its not that I'm in a hurry. I know, I have to stop doing that in the company of others... 

Here's my new piece and my entry to the world of fine-watchmaking.


----------



## DieSkim

HI, this is my first IWC. have been eyeballing this one since I saw the first pre-release images .... it feels like "the watch for life" to me


----------



## nycpassat

Hi all. My name is Willie from the NYC/NJ area. This is my first IWC watch and am absolutely in love with this timepiece  I was torn deciding between the 5004/09 and the 5002. Both models are very nice. Fortunately, I stumbled upon a brand new 5002 with tags still on and I had to jump on it. Here's a quick snap shot from my cell phone:


----------



## runner10

Runner10 from Manila, Philippines.


----------



## thsiao

First IWC, pretty happy with the watch so far... Brian from LA.


----------



## alam

Greetings all!

Here's my modern IWC..


----------



## gyang333

alam said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Here's my modern IWC..


beautiful!


----------



## lunitic

Dad's IWC Portuguese by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## THM

Hi, my name is Tyler and I'm the original owner of this classic 3706 Pilot. Its a great watch, but I'm thinking its time for a change. I love IWCs and have been eyeing the Top Gun, although I worry the black case may not be as timeless as a more traditional model. I am offering my Pilot here so anyone in the market, please have a look at my for sale posting.


----------



## Devray

My name is Salman, from Jakarta Indonesia. Here is a pic of my IWC Mark XVII.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KUNISMAN

Bruno from Portugal...3717-01 reporting...


----------



## mark1958

HI I am a newbie here. Mark from the Bay area in CA. After wearing a breitling aerospace for 7 years-- I have decided to go to IWC. I am currently trying to decide between the 3717 and 3777.


----------



## Devray

Shots of my Portofino 8 Days Wound on New Years Eve with Jakarta downtown as the background... Happy New Year 2013... !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sc00ter

Very very nice. 

Anybody else having trouble uploading pictures directly from the computer on the forum ?


----------



## Harmo80

Hi - all just received an addition to my collection as an engagement Present - my first IWC - love it!


----------



## cotanks

Hi, My name is Ralph.

Here's my parent's collection. Not sure what model it is though. Would somebody be able to help me out on the model type and approx current market value?

Much thanks


----------



## selim77

Hello guys, would like to share mine....


----------



## selim77

Moto from Singapore, here's my 2nd IWCs, and im loving it.

The picture.........









and the REAL DEAL......


----------



## iim7v7im7

*IW387804 and IW356809*

My name is Bob and here are my two IWCs: IW387804 (Pilot Spitfire Chronograph) and IW356809 (Aquatimer 2000)


----------



## Du4No

*Re: IW387804 and IW356809*

Hi guys, new forum member here.

I have always been interested in watches and how they work, but only now in life did I decide to start my watch collection.

Here is my first vintage IWC to start it all of


----------



## deroshoe

Hi all! Chronic lurker whom finally got my act together and registered  wanted to share a photo of my 3717 with my mate's newly acquired Aquatimer!!! (Have well and truly converted him to the world of watches methinks...)

Danny

Photo by deroshoe • Instagram


----------



## sergio65

Not new to this thread, but recently acquired this:









Perfect companion to my Spitfire MK XVI ...!








Great watch! much better in the metal than on pictures and imho much more impressive than the 3717.

Rgds,
Serge


----------



## Rene184

Hi my name is Rene and this is my Aquatimer


----------



## 152067

Hi,

today I got my new mark xv from al local dialer.

I like it a LOT ;-)

Patte

View attachment 980155

View attachment 980157


----------



## zaytsuca

Hi, my name is Andrew, 30 years old and I'm from Romania. I had a few IWC's at this moment I have only 1 IWC cal. 89 with box and warranty. What makes this watch special is that it was bought from my country, a communist country at that time (1971), also it was bought in the last day of the year 31.12

My first IWC


















First IWC cal. 89


















Mark XVI










The second cal. 89, I don't think it was ever opened before,


----------



## Joedubass

I today received my first IWC.
A Mark XVII. It's a thing of beauty... truly


----------



## iwciwc

Joedubass said:


> I today received my first IWC.
> A Mark XVII. It's a thing of beauty... truly
> View attachment 1052821


Congrats! Here is mine. I got it abt two weeks ago.
View attachment 1057991


----------



## Fly 7

New here, but a long-time admirer of IWC products - specifically the Portuguese models.

I'm in the market for an IW371480, but thought I'd spend a bit of research time here first.


----------



## sergio65

IWC is renewing their IWC portuguese collection.

Their new IWC Chrono classic IW3904 has an inhouse movement.

The new dial is inspired from the Yacht Club.


The IW3714 is a nice classic watch but imho totally overpriced as its non manufacture ETA 7750 calibre (although slightly modified) usually equips watches that are more in the sub 2500 USD range.


----------



## halo9nin

Well, my first ever watch I bought with my own money(rest have all been presents).And boy do i have a grin when ever i have a glance


----------



## 18pars

Hi,
New to IWC here!!!

My wife and I were in NYC over the weekend for our 10 year anniversary and my wife wanted to buy me a new time piece to add to the rotation. We started out looking at a different brand at Wempe's in NYC but ended up with a new IWC Aquatimer. It should arrive tomorrow and will post pics then.

Regards,
Brad (18pars)


----------



## ghwatch

Hi 
New to this thread (I regularly post on Seiko/MKII/Heuer forums)
Here is my 3717, the first watch I bought for myself.
A watch that combines both elegance and "tool".
George


----------



## John Anderson

Hi, I'm John from Hong Kong/Australia. This is my 3706 Flieger Pilot Chronograph. Really excited about this forum! Thanks guys!


----------



## Mnoble

Hello, I'm Marcos from Spain, well just landing to leave in Sweden...

I'm new in this Forum but very activite on a Spanish one.

Here is my IWC


----------



## loqv75

Hi All, new here, Vince, Belgian but UK resident, all about Pilot/Diver nice watches...


----------



## zaytsuca

NOS IWC cal. 89


----------



## McPGA

Hello all. New to posting in this forum, long time lurker. Just got my first IWC and ready to contribute.


----------



## Shemski

Hello Ladies and Gents

I go by the name Shemski and live in Switzerland. I bought this Chrono/Auto a few years back and just recently replaced the strap with a choco-brown, croc strap. Great watch, get allot of compliments but the 44 hour reserve is a bit annoying. The reason why I recently purchased the IW500109 (will post pics tomorrow).

I hope you like it:
(please excuse the phone-pics)























The watch looks a bit smaller live. It only covers about two thirds of my wrist.

By the way, this forum is priceless!


----------



## Shemski

McPGA said:


> Hello all. New to posting in this forum, long time lurker. Just got my first IWC and ready to contribute.


Great watch, will post mine (black face) tomorrow. I know you must love the 7 day reserve!!!


----------



## McPGA

Shemski said:


> Great watch, will post mine (black face) tomorrow. I know you must love the 7 day reserve!!!


I love the PR! Looking forward to seeing it's cousin.


----------



## mapo

Hi,

I´m 40 and that´s my first IWC I bought for myself three years ago:








And this one from 1914 is from my wife´s grandfather. Now I take care of it.


----------



## Snoopy_dude

Hi,

This is my IWC and most certainly my favorite watch!


----------



## Shemski

McPGA said:


> I love the PR! Looking forward to seeing it's cousin.


Sorry about the delay, had to dodge this weather and go on vacation. Here's my blackface:









excuse the phone pic please


----------



## wahasa

Hello my Name is Wael and here is my IWC 7 days 5001 Black faced Portuguese  Cheers from Abu Dhabi!


----------



## JuJu.

Greetings from NYC. My name is Tung, the watch in picture is my F.A. Jones.


----------



## 3pointross

Hello. I'm Ross and I live in Michigan. The first grail I ever focused on was an IWC Portofino. Three years later I picked up an Aquatimer.


----------



## theblotted

Hey, I'm Tim. Besides 3 Tags (1887 v2, Jason Bourne, & Link Calibre 16), never had a "Rolex/Omega level" watch. A good friend introduced IWC Portuguese to me, and my search began.

3717-01 to me is perfect because I prefer Pilot watches for looks and daily wear (my job don't require suit & tie); I got small wrists so can't pull off the Big Pilot look, but this at 42mm has the contemporary large look; and not a fan of 3777's altimeter triple-date window nor IWC logo on the sub-dial. 

After long research and hunting, finally acquired a 3717-01 from a fellow WIS on TimeZone. Thanks to dak_la, now it's on a Gunny custom (Edbert Serie with matte and rivets). Learned how to regulate a 7750 from this forum and google, now it runs +0.1sec/day! 

Customary wrist shot, and another "pilot" logo brand...


----------



## madkimchee

Hello fellow IWC enthusiasts! Here are my 5001-07 on stock strap and deployment buckle and 3717-01 on a DiModell Chronissimo strap and oem Ti buckle


----------



## TimelessFan

dkauf said:


> Hello everyone. Here is my new Portofino Chronograph that I just received yesterday. My first 'nice' watch. I am obsessed and can't stop staring at my wrist
> 
> View attachment 770889


As far as designs go, IWC absolutely knocked this one out of the park. Really understated and beautiful. Put mine on a mesh and it's become my daily wearer.









I just set it down like that on my desk at work and use it as a clock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hattrick

Hi, My name is Jason, and I just joined the club. My wife and I are in Basel, Switzerland today, and I went into Bucherer. Once I put it on my wrist, I had to buy it.


----------



## sergio65

new strap for my Mark XVI ...


----------



## ston3r

Hi All,

I'm Henry from Malaysia and I started with a 3777-01 before graduating to my favourite watch 5004-01


----------



## Vermaak

Hi, my name is Johan and I`m 29 from South Africa. I just bought the watch I have always dreamed about.


----------



## csm

7 days portuguese for the last working day of the year...










Regards


----------



## lecorbusier

I am JC and here are the three lined up for a shot


----------



## erin8817

Hi there,
Happy new year to all. EC from Malaysia.
Here's my beloved pair of IWCs


----------



## cerbas

Greetings from the Netherlands... My Mark XV and Vintage Calib. 852 18K solid gold









Regards
C.


----------



## cynage

Happy new year from California! 
Here's a late Christmas present to myself.


----------



## csm

Tonight...










Regards


----------



## Carlruiz

Hello my name is Carl. I'm a chef in Chatham NJ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

hi i'm Hengky from Indonesia
just got this beauty today, my first IWC woohooo...
will post some more pics once i got new shoes on this beauty ;-)


----------



## Sandanger

Hi my name is Andreas and im from Norway. I have so far owned two IWC watches, a Pilot mark XVI(sold) and a Ingenieur 3228 that is for sale. I really love my Ingy, but cant get it to fit my wrist just right


----------



## brianshodge

IWC Tourbillon IW544705. Love cars and watches. Also own Patek Philippe and Rolex. Professional Numismatist. Live in Southern California with my Wife and two young kids.


----------



## csm

Congrats! Amazing watch!


Cesar


----------



## Justintime308

Hi everyone, my name is Justin and I recently bought a used Spitfire Mark XV.

It's my first time spending more than a couple hundred bucks on a watch, and in my opinion it's been worth every penny.

Hopefully, in the not too distant future I will be able to afford the new 40mm Ingenieur


----------



## Robys

Dear All,
my name is Roberto and I'm a mechanical engineer living in Italy, with big passion for mechanic.
Here you can see my Pilot's Chrono which is a good friend of my other Breitling Navitimer and Rolex GMT Master I
Ciao to All!


----------



## luvdunhill

Interested in finding a 3508. Found this one but it doesn't look quite right, the engraving on the side is blackened for example. What do you guys think? Been looking for one of these for a bit and want to make sure I make a safe purchase.

http://emc2watches.com/index.php?action=pro_detail&p_id=3692&lang=3

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwich

Hello , I'm Daniel and I live in Dubai , I've had this perpetual calendar since 2011 and its pretty much my every day watch its one of 70 ltd edition and has a glass back with viewable movement ... I like it lots 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwich

Not a great shot of the back , but you get the idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWMC

Hi all. I'm from Sydney. My first post. Wanted to share pics of my new Portuguese Auto. Hope this works.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quan.h.vu.7

Kia Ora,

Just pick my first IWC and very admire its beauty. Good to join with you and want to learn more about watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Purists Beware!*

Some beautiful watches, Guys...

Howdy! I don't usually post here, but wore the marriage piece today, so thought I would share. ...

The movement is a Lép. c. 65 - 19lig. H 6 from 1917. The case was most probably produced / delivered around 1936. Dial, hands, etc. were, unfortunately, redone... Bought it a couple years ago for entirely too much money, but I love wearing it!





Have a great weekend everyone!

Stacy


----------



## Buliwy

*Re: Purists Beware!*

Purists Beware 2!

Buliwy here.
Here is my marriage version

IWC cal. 77 (1917-1918)















IMHO the prettiest IWC movement ever! (biased yes!)

(sorry for the glare)


----------



## Grehale

My portofinos, hi I'm gre from
Manchester!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

*Re: Purists Beware!*



Buliwy said:


> Purists Beware 2!
> 
> Buliwy here.
> Here is my marriage version
> 
> IWC cal. 77 (1917-1918)
> 
> View attachment 1443389
> View attachment 1443390
> 
> 
> IMHO the prettiest IWC movement ever! (biased yes!)
> 
> (sorry for the glare)


VERY jealous! BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Stacy


----------



## Buliwy

*Re: Purists Beware!*

Thank You!
She is my #1 trophy in my collection. The pics do not do her justice.


----------



## Buliwy

*Re: Purists Beware!*

Here is a little better pic of the movement.








Buliwy


----------



## abangr

My first and only IWC, a vintage.

My name is Rudi.
I live in Zurich Switzerland.


----------



## sstarbuck68

abangr said:


> My first and only IWC, a vintage.
> 
> My name is Rudi.
> I live in Zurich Switzerland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one like that, who needs another! Beautiful!
> 
> Stacy


----------



## dhtjr

sstarbuck68 said:


> abangr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first and only IWC, a vintage.
> 
> My name is Rudi.
> I live in Zurich Switzerland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one like that, who needs another! Beautiful!
> 
> Stacy
> 
> 
> 
> +1. If I could find and acquire an IWC like that in such fine condition, I'd probably stop looking at watches altogether; well, at least for a while. Beautiful watch Rudi. What's the diameter? Movement caliber and year? Just curious. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## abangr

dhtjr said:


> sstarbuck68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1. If I could find and acquire an IWC like that in such fine condition, I'd probably stop looking at watches altogether; well, at least for a while. Beautiful watch Rudi. What's the diameter? Movement caliber and year? Just curious. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliment.
> This is ref 1819, movement is 8541.
> diameter is 38mm.
> I don't know the exact year, but the number on the case seems to suggest 1974-1978.
> well, the case has been polished, so not the original condition.
> but the dial and hands appeared to be original (the lume looked old, and some lumed dots started to crack).
> crown is also still the original with fish symbol.
Click to expand...


----------



## mtrigueiro

My Ingenieur Special Edition Plastiki

My name is Marcio and I live in Brazil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiz83

*Re: Purists Beware!*



sstarbuck68 said:


> Some beautiful watches, Guys...
> 
> Howdy! I don't usually post here, but wore the marriage piece today, so thought I would share. ...
> 
> The movement is a Lép. c. 65 - 19lig. H 6 from 1917. The case was most probably produced / delivered around 1936. Dial, hands, etc. were, unfortunately, redone... Bought it a couple years ago for entirely too much money, but I love wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Stacy


OH MY GOODNESS WHAT A BEAUTY!!!

If it's ever up for sale, let me know. I'll fly to wherever you are, and I'll pay you cash for that. Please please please ...


----------



## diver69

*Re: Purists Beware!*



Mark from Ireland.

My First IWC and I am blown away. Had to stop wearing it for a few days as I somehow managed to get it magnetized. I was forced to wear other watches during this period. It made me realise just how special the IWC was!! I suspect a Portuguese will be my next watch purchase.......when I have the money.........in about 10 years!


----------



## Spudmudd

My first IWC just sold a Panerai 104 to fund the purchase couldn't be happier feels like a real step up quality wise.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamsjz

That looks great on your wrist - congratulations


----------



## csm

I adore that aquatimer vintage colection! Congrats!


Cesar


----------



## Kid_A

great choice.... perfect time piece



Spudmudd said:


> My first IWC just sold a Panerai 104 to fund the purchase couldn't be happier feels like a real step up quality wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opoya84

My first iwc... Portuguese with santoni style custom strap. I think the brown strap is way less formal and makes this piece perfect as an everyday watch.


----------



## hot chili

Hi,

I am from Germany. Hope my English is ok for you guys.

It is a great forum here! After wearing a Hublot in the last couple of years I finally found my way to IWC. It took me a quite a time to decide between the 3777 and the 3878. But after several visits in several shops I found my watch, and I simply love it!

Cheers Chris


----------



## csm

Beautiful watch, and welcome!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## diver69

Welcome to the IWC Club, I am very new also. Stunning watch, wear it in good health!


----------



## latimer0789

Hi fellas,

these my two recently acquired IWC watches. Can anyone tell me more information on them? thank you guys very much.

Best

W


----------



## Covello

Hi everyone! After years of admiring watches, and about 3 months of reading heavily I final made my first nice watch purchase ... The John Mayer IWC  Aquatimers Original Cousteau divers watch. It is really stunning in person, and has been my daily wearer for anytime I am doing something that won't bang it up. Here's some pics ...




















I'm currently trying to decide whether my second watch should be another IWC!


----------



## JCW1980

Colione said:


> ...my first nice watch purchase ... The John Mayer IWC  Aquatimers Original Cousteau divers watch...


Very nice! I've been aware of this watch for quite sometime now...I really _really_ want to see this watch in person. I imagine it's one of those dials, that just can't be adequately captured by a photograph.

Enjoy!


----------



## twincams

Hi Folks,

I'm Mark and this 2012 IWC Portuguese 5001.

Nice to meet all of you here!

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Stacks

Hi Guys,

Joined the IWC family only two weeks ago. So excited to own a piece from a line that was redesigned by the man himself, Gerald Genta - also responsible for the AP Royal Oak & PP Nautilus. Picked up the Ingenieur Mission Earth as it was love at first site. Love the wrist presence!

Looking to add the Portuguese next.


----------



## Surfrider

Spudmudd said:


> My first IWC just sold a Panerai 104 to fund the purchase couldn't be happier feels like a real step up quality wise.


Very cool watch, man! I love that model!


----------



## Surfrider

Hello, I'm Eric from Florida.

I just opened the box on my first IWC and to say I'm excited and love it would be an understatement. I've been hunting a Mark XVI for a while now, and finally have one to call my own.

Reasons I wanted it:


Other than wanting to try an IWC... the hands! Especially the hour & minute hands. They're probably my favorite on any watch
Ideal size to be big & sporty enough for the weekends, but small enough to dress it up for work or special occasions
I like its pilot style and the casual, clean, and understated appearance. I think that makes it very versatile, which I love.

Enough talk; here are some photos:

























As luck would have it, I found a picture of my grandfather wearing the same watch model shortly following his return from WWII where he flew support missions leading up to D-Day. And wouldn't ya know, he's standing in the exact same spot in my house and has a strangely similar looking wrist:









Alright, that last part about my grandfather was a load of crap (obviously). Just me, my wrist, and a cheap photo filter job 

Anyway, thanks for having me.

Take care,
Eric
_Surfrider_


----------



## sjy2010

Steve from USA---Thailand---Kabul---I get around...

IWC is a class of its own...awesome...






just awesome watches!:-!


----------



## Tomt

NightScar said:


> Since we have an IWC Forum now, let's see which members has IWC's and meet everyone to start out a friendly environment.
> 
> Hi, my name is Paul and these are my IWC's!
> Spitfire 3255-02 & Portuguese Chrono 3714-38


Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with the authenticity of the watch cause to me it looks like a Japanese automatic movement. I am interested in purchasing the watch however only if it's authentic... Many thanks pictures below...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## XZACM102

Engineered for men  That's why I enjoy IWC so much


----------



## brighter

My first and only at the moment - Galapagos


----------



## friendharry

New and awesome !


----------



## dirkpitt73

Hi Guys - longtime WiS but never had an IWC in the mix ... until today! Thanks to an AD referral from this forum, I am the proud owner of an Ingenieur 3239-04. I'm a tool watch fan in general but really wanted a white dial for my next one and the new Inge line fit the bill. I love the case, height at 10mm makes it my slimmest. 40mm is perfect for me and the integrated bracelet is a work of art. The Genta design elements are nicely represented too. Look forward to contributing more on the forum.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Ray Wong

New to me. Pilot Mark XVI. currently on Nato, bought this to wear on a brown leather distressed leather strap. i'll post pics once i get it on.


----------



## csm

Beautiful watch! 


Cesar


----------



## Ray Wong

as promised, just put it on a brown leather strap from BOB on ebay. supposed to be german made, thought that would be fitting.


----------



## gigel113

My first IWC, but it may not be my last...


----------



## ringside2005

Hey everyone. I just joined and am hoping to purchase a Portofino Chronograph this fall. I guess I'm not really a member of the club yet, but look forward to joining the ranks


----------



## gigel113

And a photo of the movement


----------



## Kluber

Hello everyone! Some beautiful watches here...IWC is my favorite brand. Mine says hi!


----------



## Paul_borromeo

Hello everyone! My name is Paul from the Philippines and I've always wanted an IWC to keep and hand over to my sons. To commemorate our 20th anniversary I got a ju-air spitfire.


----------



## incontrol

Hi, my one and only IWC, from their Vintage Pilot series. My name is Kevin and I am from New Jersey! I love the look and feel of this watch, especially the hand wind movement.


----------



## brunemto

Hello, I am Torsten from Northern Germany.
Two IWC are in my collection.

The Yacht Club on bracelet from 1971:

































and the Fliegerchronograph, Ref. 3717

































...and together:


----------



## deuxani

opoya84 said:


> My first iwc... Portuguese with santoni style custom strap. I think the brown strap is way less formal and makes this piece perfect as an everyday watch.
> 
> View attachment 1468959
> View attachment 1468961


I'm looking for exactly this strap! Could you tell me where you got this? I just called IWC to check if a 20mm Santoni strap already exists, but sadly it doesn't. I have a Portofino Chronograph with black dial and milanese mesh and I would love to have a dark brown alligator strap with black details to change it with once in a while.


----------



## watchmyspace

I have a iwc big pilot B uhr ww2 real in working condition for sale these are like gold dust, the holy grail or iwc and ww2 watches. Contact for pics [email protected]


----------



## Kid_A

cheers to all! being a newbie in IWC world is very exciting...


----------



## R1P

watchmyspace said:


> I have a iwc big pilot B uhr ww2 real in working condition for sale these are like gold dust, the holy grail or iwc and ww2 watches. Contact for pics [email protected]


You should try posting in the sales corner if you have not done so, especially if you're introducing yourself showing a pic of the watch


----------



## fordy964

Hello folks, I'm Carl and here is my first IWC, a Mk XV which I love to bits. I think these are called Spitfire's with the silver dial. Is that right?



Anyone know the reference of this watch?


----------



## FlyByNight40

Hi, I'm Mike from Southern California, and here's my 378510 (first IWC) that I received for my 10-year anniversary. I love it!!


----------



## alam

Greetings from Planet Earth!


----------



## sergio65




----------



## mr_october

Happy New Year from my IWC family to yours


----------



## massimax

Hi everybody! I'm new to this forum. I'm Italian and found this forum looking for a place not so Rolex-oriented as all the ones in my country 
My first watch was an IWC Aviator Chronograph but I sold it a year ago (bad bad bad error!!!). To celebrate the new year I just bought a brand new Ingenieur Automatic. I know his movement isn't anything to write home about, but look-wise it's drop dead gorgeous!! Here are a couple of pictures of it, bith a bonus shot with all its brothers. Hope you'll enjoy


----------



## deuxani

massimax said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to this forum. I'm Italian and found this forum looking for a place not so Rolex-oriented as all the ones in my country
> My first watch was an IWC Aviator Chronograph but I sold it a year ago (bad bad bad error!!!). To celebrate the new year I just bought a brand new Ingenieur Automatic. I know his movement isn't anything to write home about, but look-wise it's drop dead gorgeous!! Here are a couple of pictures of it, bith a bonus shot with all its brothers. Hope you'll enjoy


What a great and diverse collection! I love how you got watches from all these great brands. Benvenuto al WUS forum, sono sicuro che ti divertirai qui!


----------



## rickinside

Rick from Utah, USA - I picked up this 3777-01 last month, it is my first IWC. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and I think the 43 mm size works well for me. Some people feel a bias toward the smaller 3717 model, but I already own an Omega Speedmaster that fits into that size range, I wanted a bolder option, the 3777 fit the bill. I love it.


----------



## Kid_A

awesome collection


massimax said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to this forum. I'm Italian and found this forum looking for a place not so Rolex-oriented as all the ones in my country
> My first watch was an IWC Aviator Chronograph but I sold it a year ago (bad bad bad error!!!). To celebrate the new year I just bought a brand new Ingenieur Automatic. I know his movement isn't anything to write home about, but look-wise it's drop dead gorgeous!! Here are a couple of pictures of it, bith a bonus shot with all its brothers. Hope you'll enjoy
> 
> View attachment 2524754
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524762
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524778


----------



## iwc7days

Hi guys,

I am new to join this forum. I am from Taiwan and found this forum looking for a place not so Rolex-oriented.
My first watch was an IWC 371701 and second IWC 500901. I hope i could get more IWC watches share with you. Thanks.


----------



## germy

Very beautiful set of IWC pilots!



iwc7days said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to join this forum. I am from Taiwan and found this forum looking for a place not so Rolex-oriented.
> My first watch was an IWC 371701 and second IWC 500901. I hope i could get more IWC watches share with you. Thanks.


----------



## mwtang

Hi everyone, new to the forum and enjoying reading the information here.

My IWC Pilot Chronograph said "Hi" to everyone ;-)


----------



## Jibran

My friend gift me a IWC but the truth is i am not sure about its original or fake or its history. So if anyone help me here please. I be very thankful


----------



## Jibran

Iwc


----------



## R1P

Jibran said:


> Iwc


So even your friend does not know the history or even part? The one thing you can be certain is that it is as fake as they come.

I've never seen anything like that...

Not sure this is the thread to be discussing authenticity queries, however. There's a specific one for that.


----------



## Watchstudent

Jibran said:


> Iwc


That may be the worst fake I have ever seen


----------



## Knarzkopp

Hi,

my name is Hauke and I live north of Hamburg, Germany. After being quite active in other, more local forums, I am glad to have joined watchuseek finally. I am in watches for years, and after owning several watches from brands such as Rolex, Breitling, Sinn, Panerai, Omega and others, I decided in 2014 to focus on just one watch per brand, and this one should be the "one and only" for me. A lot of people believe that there is a kind of exit-watch - i think this is only a bad rumour. :-d

Well - now what IWC could be possibly the best for me? I like a lot of their models, although I think the pricing for what you get is not always very appropriate. It took me about two years to find my perfect IWC - the Ingenieur "Plastiki". Perfect size, perfect dial, Jacob from Spain added two nice leather straps - and here it is.


















































































I hope you like it - I definitely do!


----------



## sergio65

Jibran said:


> Iwc


disgusting


----------



## fliegercharlie

mr_october said:


> Happy New Year from my IWC family to yours
> View attachment 2488986


WOW! Congrats to this wonderful masterpiece-collection!


----------



## Peakex

Greetings everybody. Got this back when I used to work for them. I'm a watchmaker based out of Dallas, TX looking to connect with local collectors.


----------



## Norwich




----------



## WareagleSig

Just arrived today! It's about a year old, found a great deal preowned. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strettyend

New to the forums and just picked up this Portofino Chronograph yesterday. Absolutely love it:


----------



## Goula1979

I'm also new to the forum and new to IWC. I picked up this vintage cal. 85 from 1951 this weekend and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Matt C

Some beautiful pieces on this thread! I am awaiting a Portuguese Yacht Club and will plaster this thread with pics as soon as I get it! I'd love to see some wristies in the meantime, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

mr_october said:


> Happy New Year from my IWC family to yours
> View attachment 2488986


Hell of a collection there, mr_o! It's going to be nice to be part of the IWC club as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunt

I didn't know this thread exsisted! My one IWC mark xvi here saying hello.


----------



## ciaca

Hi guys, my name is Angelo and i'm an italian watch enthusiast 

Here are mine


----------



## csm

Nice colection Angelo! 


Cesar


----------



## ciaca

I'M glad tou like it, Cesar 

Regards


----------



## jsj11

Hi all, just recently bought my 1st IWC and have to say I love it. Always wanted a compressor style watch and had a few that never really scratched my itch. This one most definitely does.


----------



## cfw

Not an IWC owner yet but hopefully I can conclude a deal on this Mark XV. Has double box set with guarantee as well as that white cloth. Bad photo of a great watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygdala

I'm a WIS from the Philippines and aside from loving this hobby, I'm also a Doctor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceasdan




----------



## ceasdan




----------



## Achung901

Hi, this is my first post. Just wanted to introduce my new Portuguese automatic (500705) with a dark brown band!


----------



## webking185

Love the IWC, a true classic...


----------



## truep287

My new addition! Been on the hunt for this baby!


----------



## AdironDoc

Hello everyone. Finally added an IWC yesterday and was thrilled to pay just over 3K in mint condition with all papers and tags. It arrived by overnight Fedex, a day earlier than expected. I love the size and look of it. One thing I'd love to add is a quick detach strap so I change over to black when the tux goes on. Any recommendations on a good brand of thick padded alligator or croc worthy of the Spitfire's brushed steel?









Best,
Doc


----------



## Wert18

Hi everybody, I would like to buy IWC Portuguese 3714, but my problem is I have a wrist only 6,1 inch. I am afraid it may be too big :-(
Could somebody please tell me lug-to-lug of the IWC 3714? Thanks


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrus17

From a recent trade with another forum member! 








EDIT: Awww there's a smudge!


----------



## Everyworks

Just picked this up, and put it to good use earlier this evening. |>


----------



## GnomeCop

Been on wus awhile but this is my 1st IWC. Got the 3705 last week and haven't taken it off since except to change the OEM croc strap to a new "kevlar" style strap. Suits the watch much better IMO.


----------



## deerworrier

don't really post that often on the WUS forums so I thought it was about time I started too.

I'm john from Taranaki, NZ and currently own 3 IWC watches. my Portofino was a 40th bday present so its not going anywhere and the other 2 would be hard to part with too. the dopple was a favourite of mine a long time before owning, being a fan of Mr Habrings work past and present and the Inge is just such a cool lump of steel and its nice to have something with G.Genta lineage.....

Pics....




























and non-artyfarty wrist shots...




























and where they sit....



















cheers


----------



## Toranaga

Hi all, Justin here, and here's my new (to me) Mark XVII. Just got it on Tuesday, super stoked!


----------



## csm

deerworrier said:


> don't really post that often on the WUS forums so I thought it was about time I started too.
> 
> I'm john from Taranaki, NZ and currently own 3 IWC watches. my Portofino was a 40th bday present so its not going anywhere and the other 2 would be hard to part with too. the dopple was a favourite of mine a long time before owning, being a fan of Mr Habrings work past and present and the Inge is just such a cool lump of steel and its nice to have something with G.Genta lineage.....
> 
> Pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and non-artyfarty wrist shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where they sit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


Congrats for your lovely watches! I adore this dopplechrono! Its really an amazing watch! Perfect size!

Regards

Cesar


----------



## cfw

deerworrier said:


> don't really post that often on the WUS forums so I thought it was about time I started too.
> 
> I'm john from Taranaki, NZ and currently own 3 IWC watches. my Portofino was a 40th bday present so its not going anywhere and the other 2 would be hard to part with too. the dopple was a favourite of mine a long time before owning, being a fan of Mr Habrings work past and present and the Inge is just such a cool lump of steel and its nice to have something with G.Genta lineage.....
> 
> Pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and non-artyfarty wrist shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where they sit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


I just love that DeepSea. How is the weight, I know its heavy but is it balanced or is it top heavy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoDrax

Here is my New to me Cousteau Aquatimer. Been looking for one of these at the right price for a while, it showed up today and I instantly had to order the steel bracelet for it.


----------



## tenge

My second iwc is this pilot's watch..but I'll see if I spent long time or not.. But my history is quite full of different watches which I turn one to one..


----------



## csm

Congrats for the cousteau! I used to have the one with the wood on the back, but sold it.... Too big for me. Changed for a 3719-01...

Regards


Cesar


----------



## mejoshee

Hi all! I just took a step in the world! I just got it today.

This is my first IWC and my first chrono and so far I love it! Here's my Pilot's Chrono 3777 with and without editing:


----------



## HugoDrax

Here is the bracelet that arrived today


----------



## fliegercharlie

mejoshee said:


> Hi all! I just took a step in the world! I just got it today.
> 
> This is my first IWC and my first chrono and so far I love it! Here's my Pilot's Chrono 3777 with and without editing:
> View attachment 4798962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798946


Congrats to this keeper! Got this one as well and enjoy it every day. A masterpiece of pilot chronographs, that's for sure!


----------



## cfw

Got this today from a dealer thats closing up shop. Brand new for $3300. Not to bad I recon.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinq

Under water fun with the IWC Ingenieur Laureus:










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Obi-wan

Long time lurker - now contributor! What better way to have a first post than to share my recent addition...


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Obi-wan said:


> Long time lurker - now contributor! What better way to have a first post than to share my recent addition...


Welcome to the club! Yacht Club that is!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot chili

Obi-wan said:


> Long time lurker - now contributor! What better way to have a first post than to share my recent addition...


What a beauty that is!


----------



## Obi-wan

Thanks Matt and Chili!


----------



## Makhdoom

My first IWC. I really like the watch but am very disappointed in IWC. See that strap, it fits a 7 inch wrist in the last pin hole.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Also do you see how the straps color does not match the dial, it does on the IWC web site. Also where is my deployment clasp, at this price point I should get a deployment clasp. So I am going to get a replacement strap, one that is a bit longer and matches the dial closely, along with a deployment. I should not have to but I am forced to.

My first IWC experience is no at all up to scratch. What I can say is that the watch is better finished than my Omega Planet Ocean then again it may be that this watch is dressy and the PO is not. Makes me not want to buy an other IWC... We will see...depends on compliments.

P.S.

On second thought ( and look) it is not better finished than the Omega, the Hour Vision is just as nice if not better.


----------



## watchlover07

I am great IWC fan and have worn several models such as the IWC Portuguese Chrono and Automatic. I am also a fan of Pilot Chronos. I could not decide between the IWC 3777 Pilot Chrono and the IWC 3717 Pilot. First I bought the IWC 3777. In the box it's a great watch but on my wrist not IMO. I looks too big although it's just 1mm larger then the 3717. In Germany you can send a watch back within two weeks when it was not worn. I only tried it on like half a minute. So it was sent back . I was searching already for month for a LNIB 3717 and that was not easy. Finally I found one: complete with box and papers from August 2011 so one of the last ones. I brought it to Jan Ubels a top watchmaker and he brought it in new condition. Now I am in the last part of my journey: searching for a folding buckle. First I hope to sell the alligator strap and buckle... Here the pic of the IWC watches.

*IWC 3777-01 pilot chrono

*http://www.fotosop.nl/afbeeldingen/940217311408IMG_1901.JPG

*IWC 3717-01 pilot chrono

*http://www.fotosop.nl/afbeeldingen/6832117311408IMG_1977.jpg


----------



## Bozboss

My First !
Spitfire 3717.


----------



## fordy964

Hi folks, loving the pics of IWC's. Love the brand 

This is my first IWC, a MKXV Spitfire.

I bought it in this beautiful Camille Fournier strap which is super comfortable.




For a change though its gone on this Hirsch Modena in dark blue. I love how the silver face looks warm with a brown strap or cool and steely with the blue.


----------



## cfw

fordy964 said:


> Hi folks, loving the pics of IWC's. Love the brand
> 
> This is my first IWC, a MKXV Spitfire.
> 
> I bought it in this beautiful Camille Fournier strap which is super comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a change though its gone on this Hirsch Modena in dark blue. I love how the silver face looks warm with a brown strap or cool and steely with the blue.


Its a stunning watch. Looks so much better in real life than in print. Mark XV was my first IWC too, I have flipped in the mean time trade up to a JLC but the MK XV will always have a special place in my heart.

Congrats and enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Just got back to IWC after selling my 3719 last year with my "new to me" 3717. Can't stop looking at it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richardjl41

Hello from France/Canada!
Richard,48, owner of this very nice IWC, owned by my beloved grand father!
All my best regards to all!


----------



## billyp7718

watchlover07 said:


> I am great IWC fan and have worn several models such as the IWC Portuguese Chrono and Automatic. I am also a fan of Pilot Chronos. I could not decide between the IWC 3777 Pilot Chrono and the IWC 3717 Pilot. First I bought the IWC 3777. In the box it's a great watch but on my wrist not IMO. I looks too big although it's just 1mm larger then the 3717. In Germany you can send a watch back within two weeks when it was not worn. I only tried it on like half a minute. So it was sent back . I was searching already for month for a LNIB 3717 and that was not easy. Finally I found one: complete with box and papers from August 2011 so one of the last ones. I brought it to Jan Ubels a top watchmaker and he brought it in new condition. Now I am in the last part of my journey: searching for a folding buckle. First I hope to sell the alligator strap and buckle... Here the pic of the IWC watches.
> 
> *IWC 3777-01 pilot chrono
> 
> *http://www.fotosop.nl/afbeeldingen/940217311408IMG_1901.JPG
> 
> *IWC 3717-01 pilot chrono
> 
> *http://www.fotosop.nl/afbeeldingen/6832117311408IMG_1977.jpg


It is amazing how 1mm can completely change the look and feel of a watch. I contemplated both and ended up with the 3717.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davido22

My first IWC....


----------



## GoonerStrike

First time IWC'er here! Aquatimer 2000 FTW!


----------



## Dingleybell

Hello I love this brand and love to share abt this great watch! I took this pic ~4 yrs ago when I bot this IWC. Amazingly with the 'Year of the time' directly shown on the clock face, it is immediate to tell it was 4 yrs ago. I don't know of any other brand wud directly give the current year to fully complete a perpetual calendar complication, at least not at the same price point IWC can offer. It is rose gold Portugieser Perpetual Calendar 5033, automatic, 7-day power reserve, moon phase, 44.2mm. Another thing I love is its ultra clear, non-glaring sapphire glass which keeps me staring at it.


----------



## billyp7718

Dingleybell said:


> Hello I love this brand and love to share abt this great watch! I took this pic ~4 yrs ago when I bot this IWC. Amazingly with the 'Year of the time' directly shown on the clock face, it is immediate to tell it was 4 yrs ago. I don't know of any other brand wud directly give the current year to fully complete a perpetual calendar complication, at least not at the same price point IWC can offer. It is rose gold Portugieser Perpetual Calendar 5033, automatic, 7-day power reserve, moon phase, 44.2mm. Another thing I love is its ultra clear, non-glaring sapphire glass which keeps me staring at it.
> 
> View attachment 5836450


Wow! Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannerd

I am new to this forum (my first IWC) but I'm not wearing it today so I had to dig up an old picture I took from a few months back when I got it.


----------



## vip1985

Nothing special but works flawlessly. Portofino Chronograph with brown strap. Has a retro look to it and oozes class in my view.


----------



## matthew2015

What are these models? They are gorgeous.


----------



## sucram

Hi,

Marcus here and this is my vintage IWC Cal.89


----------



## ptimson

Greetings from Chicago


----------



## Danny T

Just joined the IWC club early this afternoon 

My regular home is in f74 as I love dive watches, but to pop my IWC cherry, it is only fitting to come here 

Nice way to close out 2015 |>


----------



## samulis

Hello, new to here.

Got this today, needs tlc but it is a beauty. Cal 87 from mid 1930's.









Cheers
Samuli


----------



## tamade1989

My first IWC. I am currently on exchange in Taipei, and took a weekend trip to Hong Kong where i fell in love with this watch. Love it!

ps. Sorry for the hairy arm


----------



## paolorange

Hallo everybody, it's my first post here at Watchuseek!
IWC MKXV and Marchetti SF260 )
Ciao from Italy.


----------



## ryaku

paolorange said:


> Hallo everybody, it's my first post here at Watchuseek!
> IWC MKXV and Marchetti SF260 )
> Ciao from Italy.


Dude, you forgot to post a picture of the watch


----------



## r3kahsttub

Hello and greetings from Kuala Lumpur. Here's my 3777 - my first and only IWC. Unfortunately, this is a piece that I've not gelled with very well, and so gets very little wrist time.


----------



## paolorange

ryaku said:


> Dude, you forgot to post a picture of the watch


Still too low on posts (
I promise I will


----------



## paolorange




----------



## ryaku

One of the best wristshot ever! Thanks for sharing


----------



## snuff337

Received it as a gift from my wife a few years ago. Never really got into watches or appreciated it until recently. I now realize what an awesome gift it was.


----------



## DieSkim

paolorange said:


>


Great work!


----------



## Oliverwrist

Hello,
My name is Oliver. Just purchased this IWC 3713 Doppelchronograph watch 2nd hand. It just kind of spoke to me and was an impulse buy!


----------



## Oliverwrist

snuff337 said:


> Received it as a gift from my wife a few years ago. Never really got into watches or appreciated it until recently. I now realize what an awesome gift it was.
> View attachment 7045057


Lucky man. Its a stunning piece!


----------



## BuyBooksNotBeer

Hi,
After wearing a Casio F91-W Illuminator for the past 4 years, I joined the IWC club with a new Portugieser Annual Calendar in Steel. This is my first fancy watch and I plan on keeping it around until the day I die. I debated hard between the blue dial but settled on the silver dial because I feel that white has a more timeless classic look when I wear it as a dress watch.

After wearing it for a week, does anyone know whether the day of month display changing 2-3 am is normal? I don't see anything in the IWC literature about this(although the date changes a little past midnight.


----------



## DieSkim

Oliverwrist said:


> snuff337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received it as a gift from my wife a few years ago. Never really got into watches or appreciated it until recently. I now realize what an awesome gift it was.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7045057"]7045057[/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky man. Its a stunning piece!
Click to expand...

What model is this?


----------



## cjs5

Chris here. MY 7 day with awesome Santoni dark brown strap I got after I purchased the watch.


----------



## snuff337

DieSkim said:


> What model is this?


GST Chronograph. IW3707


----------



## skx1200

I like IWC !!


----------



## harald-hans

Here is my choice for the last few days - Ocean 2000 bought in the beginning 80´s by myself - now over 30 years ...

BTW - I changed the date a few days before for the end of February


----------



## Jltorcz

Hi,
My name is Janice and I have a thread elsewhere showing off a collection of antique pocket watches and other watches. Here are my IWC's. The one image at the end with the two 64T cushion watches is now down to one. The white one had no crystal but I sold it today on Ebay. Yea.....
Regards,
jltorcz


----------



## WhatTheDeuce

Hi All,

My name is Kyung. I usually spend my time on TRF and only browse on WUS. Just recent got into IWC and realized WUS has an IWC forum . Here are the pieces I currently own.









Sent from half way through the Kessel Run using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

IWC mates,

Greetings from Great China!









Here myself with my simply elegant Portofino. A timeless beauty.


----------



## DanIWCBP

Greetings at WUS IWC forum, 

I am based in Msia and new to this forum. Hope we can enjoy info exchanges on our interests in IWC timepieces. Cheers...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

Here's a wristie shot of my BP 500401

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jltorcz

I inherited a vintage watch collection, and have attempted to research and learn about the various watches in the collection.
I am working on this watch at the moment.
-All the parts of the watch I believe are original.
- This watch IS MISSING THE WINDING STEM AND CROWN.

-There is a very, very nice crystal on the watch. 
THE FACE DOES NOT HAVE THE IWC LETTERING ON IT. ONLY ON THE INSIDE OF THE CASE DO I SEE THE IWC LOGO.

-The face seems in very good condition, but not perfect Some of the numbers are faded or worn, like 8 and 9.
-The watch is 14K as indicated by the photo of the inside of the back case. Really I hope you can see it. Let me know if I need to bring back to the Watchmaker to have it opened again if this is a major concern.
I apologize that this is not a great photo of the inside of the case.
- The case is very nice front and back and the lugs are in very good condition. They are not removable and measure about 20mm. The case measures 25 mm. I have lots of photos so you can come to your own conclusions as to the watch's condition.
A little history about the Cal. 76.

In 1915 IWC expanded its men's wristwatches to add two smaller 10 ligne movements, the calibre 75 Lepine and calibre 76 Savonette. The calibre 76 was suitable for the smaller men's wristwatches that became the fashion in the 1930's.

So the article says these watch movements were 22 to 23 mm. So I can't measure the movements but the watch case measures 25mm.

THE CALIBRE 75 AND 76 WERE MANUFACTURED FROM 1915 UNTIL 1930, TOTAL NUMBER OF MOVEMENTS PRODUCED WAS AROUND 17,460.

I am wondering if my watch is a Cal.75 Lepine as the research implies the Lepine style was for open faced cases. Once again, your research and expertise required.

thanks so much,
janice


----------



## Aquat1m3r

Hi, I'm Kurt -- and this Aquatimer has been my daily equipment for the last ten years. Pretty much hasn't left my wrist since I was given it as a gift.


----------



## aquanut70

My name is Bas, I live on a tropical island in the Caribbean and I am the proud owner of an IW377704 pilot chronograph. It's the previous model (377710 is the newer version). I prefer the bracelet on my version over the newer version and although many will disagree with me, I do feel that the altimeter style date window works very well on this watch and balances it out more than the traditional date window of older and newer version. This watch is my first real luxury watch, it won't be my last most likely


----------



## LeslieL

Hi everyone, my name is Leslie, I am from Los Angeles, CA. I am proud to own 2 pieces. I got the Portuguese Chronograph 371447 in Feb 2016, but I cant resist the 2016 new Big Pilot when it came out, so I just go crazy one more time and order the new Big Pilot 500912 and finally got it today. I think they are the iconic models of the IWC and love them so much. So excited !!


----------



## abangr

LeslieL said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Leslie, I am from Los Angeles, CA. I am proud to own 2 pieces. I got the Portuguese Chronograph 371447 in Feb 2016, but I cant resist the 2016 new Big Pilot when it came out, so I just go crazy one more time and order the new Big Pilot 500912 and finally got it today. I think they are the iconic models of the IWC and love them so much. So excited !!
> 
> View attachment 8221826
> 
> View attachment 8221834
> 
> View attachment 8221842


Welcome. Gorgeous watches

Just curious, what is your wrist size?
I've been thinking about 3714 but am afraid it's too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoiboy

Hi guys, I own two IWCs - as below.


----------



## masterdelgado

Hi mates!

This is my first IWC:


































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## LeslieL

My wrist size is 7-7.5 inches


----------



## LeslieL

abangr said:


> Welcome. Gorgeous watches
> 
> Just curious, what is your wrist size?
> I've been thinking about 3714 but am afraid it's too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist size is around 7-7.5 inches, i think the size of 3714 wont be a problem at all, because I feel the BP is still perfect fit for my wrist


----------



## LeslieL

Love this picture, just want to share with y'all


----------



## Heiner

Tritium and Superluminova in one watch:


----------



## tenge




----------



## dantan

Hi everyone,
My name is Dan.

Last Thursday, I purchased my first-ever IWC watch - an IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic (3714-46).


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs

Hi everyone. My name is Paul.
This is my very first IWC, passed down to me. Haven't figured out what the model is yet but I think it's a






vintage IWC.


----------



## Steve208

This was my first IWC, Spitfire Chrono. Recently got it back from a complete service, made it look just like new!


----------



## theblotted

Haven't been here in a while… name is Tim (@inversepanda on IG)… a couple IWCs to add to the mix.


----------



## georgy

George here, first time on this thread... Portuguese Automatic 5001










Cheers.


----------



## JChvs

Good god. The vintage stuff some of you guys are posting is incredible. Love to visit this thread at least once a week and just stare at the pics. That close up shot of the dial of a Spitfire is amazing.


----------



## jazzbach

Great thread and watches, I'm Tomo from Japan, two IWCs. 








Really love them


----------



## louisuchiha

Hi fellas,

I'm Louis (or @horologame on IG), an undergraduate student from Indonesia


----------



## toniopanama

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## toniopanama

Antoine from Panama, found of IWC but also Iwc and omega.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## toniopanama

of JLC and omega


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi

My hunt for iconic vintage pieces and movements lead me to one iconic IWC piece. 
Ref 810, cal 89! One of the greatest ever made movements.


----------



## Tony N

Hi Everyone

My name is Tony, from Southern California USA. My first IWC was the GST Chronograph, bought about 15 years ago (give or take) in Titanium. About a year into ownership I traded it and bought two other, the Portuguese Chronograph, and the UTC Pilot.

















I have sold the UTC, which I regret tremendously, specially since it was in Like new condition, and is a discontinued model

I then purchased the Portuguese 7 Day power reserve









Cheers everyone
Tony


----------



## SMH

Hello. My name is Sean and I'm from Philadelphia. I only have 1 IWC, but this one is super special to me. It was a present this past Christmas from my father in law. It was his fathers watch, and as he put it, the only nice thing he ever bought himself. The watch has been sitting in a chest drawer for the past 25 years. 

I've done a little research on this forum and understand it's likely a caliber 89 from the mid to late 50s. If anyone has any other info on this watch I'd be super appreciative. 

Cheers!
-Sean


----------



## Armidoro

HI all! My name is Armi i'm from London, UK and recently bought my first IWC and loving it!!


----------



## Betampex

IWC Top Gun Double Chronograph



Paulo


----------



## Laserjock

Hi everyone...I am about an hour into wearing my first IWC and really my first really nice timepiece. Took 54 years but was worth the wait.


----------



## Larry Seiden

My name is Larry and I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I've been collecting IWCs since 1998, almost 20 years. I tend to like the neo-vintage watches like the Ingenieur, Pilots and Ports. Of course, the DaVinci's and the Aquatimers too! 

This is one of my favorites, from 1993, the Pisa Portugueser, a limited edition of 50 pieces. Don't often see Breguet numerals on an IWC.


----------



## TallWatch

Hi Larry, what a wonderful watch you have !! So simpel and elegant. Hard to get the blue hands photographed i guess ??


----------



## abangr

Larry Seiden said:


> My name is Larry and I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I've been collecting IWCs since 1998, almost 20 years. I tend to like the neo-vintage watches like the Ingenieur, Pilots and Ports. Of course, the DaVinci's and the Aquatimers too!
> 
> This is one of my favorites, from 1993, the Pisa Portugueser, a limited edition of 50 pieces. Don't often see Breguet numerals on an IWC.
> 
> View attachment 11244618


Beautiful watch Larry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

May Day, May Day 
Jean-Pierre in Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## bckuang

Hey what's up everyone! My name is Brandon and I live in the Bay Area. Fresh grad and just started a new job so I bought this watch to celebrate a new stage in my life.


----------



## penzostudio

very nnice!!!!


----------



## oso2276

Hi folks, I'm from Costa Rica. Been into watches for several years. This is my Sea, Land and Air IWC Trio...









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

My trio



Paulo


----------



## roknfreewrld

Hello everyone. Been on WUS for a while now but new to IWC. I mostly hang out on the Omega, Public and Seiko forums. I just received my first IWC yesterday and so far I'm pretty sure it is a keeper. I started with the Fleiger Chrono 3741. And as always, some pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## oso2276

roknfreewrld said:


> Hello everyone. Been on WUS for a while now but new to IWC. I mostly hang out on the Omega, Public and Seiko forums. I just received my first IWC yesterday and so far I'm pretty sure it is a keeper. I started with the Fleiger Chrono 3741. And as always, some pics or it didn't happen.
> View attachment 12256882
> View attachment 12256890


Nice mecaquartz you have. It really is a keeper 👌

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

Thanks oso2276


----------



## madoxiviparr

Hello, Im Mada from Indonesia and I've been into watches for a while but never really shared the interest in forums before, but now here I am with my 96' Mark XII Cathway Pacific. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## krpdm

IWC Aquatimer Reverse Panda by jppellet, on Flickr

A little "Glamour" shot
jp
in Los Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## F1_watches

Just got this Father. Had been hunting for a while. Considered Little Prince but always loved this rhodium dial. Glad I waited until getting exactly what I wanted. 1 cm shorter strap en route from AD. Thank you.


----------



## KRVNRCH

I know I am jumping the gun, but I just organized a trade for my first IWC, an Aquatimer, and I just had to tell someone. I can't wait for it to arrive! My name is Allan btw... I will be sure to post up a pic as soon as it arrives. Oh wait! That's my new watch a few posts above in the glamour shot!


----------



## KRVNRCH

madoxiviparr said:


> Hello, Im Mada from Indonesia and I've been into watches for a while but never really shared the interest in forums before, but now here I am with my 96' Mark XII Cathway Pacific. Nice to meet you all!
> View attachment 12513069


Very nice! Nice to meet you too...


----------



## LandauV

Hi all. My name is Vladimir, I'm a big fan of watches from Moscow Russia. My Vintage Pilot recently got a new handmade strap by craftsmen from Kiev.


----------



## kiwijack

Hello, my name is Jack and I am from Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. This is my newly acquired IWC Pilot's Chronograph 3717-04. I've been an IWC fan since the introduction of the 3706, but this 3717 is actually my very first IWC. Looking forward to enjoying wearing this and to know more about this particular model.


----------



## v35

I'm Aaron and this is my very first IWC, my newly acquired 3777-01 Pilot Chronograph. Love it so far, fit and finish is superb. Looking forward to spending some wrist time with it.


----------



## Houston77

Hi all. My name is Jason from Houston. I have had my eye on this IWC Regulateur (my first IWC) for a while and finally pulled the trigger yesterday!


----------



## Houston77

Can a mod please delete the attachment I accidentally included to post 561? I cannot edit yet. Thanks!


----------



## AllanR

Hello all! I'm Allan, living in Toronto, and the owner of a new IWC Portofino. Apologies for the stock image, I'll post one of my actual watch tomorrow.

it's my 2nd higher end watch, the first being my Rolex.


----------



## AllanR

As promised...


----------



## Willemh

NightScar said:


> Since we have an IWC Forum now, let's see which members has IWC's and meet everyone to start out a friendly environment.
> 
> Hi, my name is Paul and these are my IWC's!
> Spitfire 3255-02 & Portuguese Chrono 3714-38


Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## n4rwhals

Hi everyone! This is my Le Petit Prince. My grail!


----------



## IWC1987

Hi, I'm Kevin from Belgium and I own a small collection but this is my favourite:


----------



## mitkui

Hi boys . I'm Dimitar from Bulgaria . This is not the best photo of my IWC , but you can see how it looks next to 39 mm. Rolex .
Have a nice evening and be careful with the alcohol . Cheers .


----------



## freesole

Still fairly new to WUS. Here is my 390404 IWC that I got from my wife as a wedding present. Love this watch. Definitely a keeper for a number of reasons. I am from Vancouver, Canada but have been living in Seattle for the past number of years. Pleased to meet with all of you. This watch addiction is something else!


----------



## aongwatt

Hi!!! I'm Win from Bangkok. I have a few of IWC watches. Nice to get to know more people who have the same interest.


----------



## sammers

Haven't been on these forums for several years now, but the bug has bitten me again. Still enjoying my little IWC pilot and occasionally dreaming of new acquisitions.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Another new addition has arrived!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## vchau76

Hey all, I just acquired my first IWC. It's the Top Gun Miramar IW389002 (44mm). Been eyeing this watch for a long time and decided to trade in my PAM351 for it. It does not wear big at all and I have small wrists (6.5"). I changed out the strap to a gray nato as the one that came with it was too big for me. My Sea-Dweller had been my favorite, but I think that may have changed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oHoy

Hi all, been lurking for a while and just picked up my second IWC. Extremely happy and thought i'd share it! Take care. (I'll clean it up for next time )


----------



## smithfield11

Don't have an IWC but in the market for a Portuguese or Portofino so doing a bit of research


----------



## stbob

Hi, i'm Bob. Been eyeballing the Mark XVIII for awhile now. Liked the black & white, so much so that i was unable to choose between the two, so i got both... ☯









Deciding which one to wear first was an easier choice, black won the coin toss...


----------



## Armidoro

Congrats on your new pieces! 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## vchau76

Top Gun Miramar with custom cavalier green horween strap. Really love the combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^That green strap really stands out!


----------



## vchau76

Thanks! I liked the green calf skin strap it came with but unfortunately it was too big so I decided to have one made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja




----------



## Alpinoc

Hi guys, I'm Alvaro, I've been in the forum for a while now, mostly sharing pieces in Rolex, Omega and Breitling forums. Now I have my first IWC, is a Pilot Chrono 377709. A couple of months ago I sold my two chronos (Speedy FOIS and Navitimer blue dial) and I've been lurking some Pilot Chronos since then, mostly this model. I pulled the trigger last week and I'm really happy with the outcome. Here you have a pic!


----------



## TheGiant

Hello, my name is Andre and I am a watch freak! I can not stop buying them! I have owned many different watches and this is my first IWC watch and it’s a beautie! 150th Portofino Moonphase. Love the eight day mechanical and runs spot, I mean spot on. Great presentation on delivery packaging and great support from IWC concierge Ft.Worth. I have another 150th Big Pilot blue dial on order and should be getting it soon, can’t wait! Will post that watch as well. Have a great day!


----------



## Escargot

Apologies, my watch was a little dirty when this pic was taken...


----------



## NoSympathy

Hey all. Used to have this IWC but sold it because it was too big and thick. To be honest, if it was thinner, it would be better. I miss the legibility of the dial and how simple yet bold it is.

Constantly looking for new watches to buy. Whenever I bought one, I would be loooking at other watches.


----------



## mjb

For *Land*, *Air*, and *Sea*.


----------



## mjb

View attachment 13177123


Air, Land, & Sea


----------



## francorx

My 1st IWC. I have wanted the Pilot Mark XVIII ever since it came out and finally pulled the trigger. Had to go with the titanium version. Been wearing it for the past month and love it.


----------



## myk11

Hello everyone!
My name is Mykhaylo.I am from Ukraine. This is my IWC B-Uhr


----------



## myk11

*IWC*

Hello everyone!
My name is Mykhaylo.I am from Ukraine. This is my IWC B-Uhr
View attachment 13226715

View attachment 13226729

View attachment 13226733


----------



## Nps

Nathan here lounging with my first iwc! Ref. 3537 from 2000 featuring a JLC memovox alarm movement. Happy to be part of the family!









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchlovers_View

My name is Adrian (31) from Germany and I just got bit by the watch bug one year ago. I have an IWC Portogieser Chronograph and an IWC Pilot Chronograph. Going to treat myself with a Big Pilot LPP soon. =)

















- - - Updated - - -

My name is Adrian (31) from Germany and I just got bit by the watch bug one year ago. I have an IWC Portogieser Chronograph and an IWC Pilot Chronograph. Going to treat myself with a Big Pilot LPP soon. =)


----------



## pyiyha

Still on honeymoon phase with my first IWC.


----------



## sincedric

Cedric here from Hong Kong, finally got my first IWC from the boutique and what a brilliant experience!









Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom1111

Hello,

I am a long time lurker on WUS... This is my my first IWC and 'real' watch. I received this piece nearly 30 years ago from a special person who told me a lot about watches. While some time pieces were added throughout the years, this started my interest for watches and it will always be a special watch for me to wear.


----------



## sandjunkie

Hi all! My name is Aaron and I am from Laguna, California. Below is my first IWC in the dash of my car. And then my first IWC watch that my wife purchased for me for our 25th Anniversary. Jubilee 150 years Pilot Chrono.


----------



## Willemh

Hello dear watch lovers,

I have owned a good share of IWC watches in the past and posted about those on this forum but never really introduced myself.
In 2008, I bought my first luxury watch which was an IWC aquatimer chrono in steel. I disliked the integrated lugs and I sold it within a year for a Rolex sea-dweller. The Dweller was swapped for a Deepsea and afterwards for the Sea-dweller 43. In the meantime i have owned an IWC pilot chronograph, Aquatimer vintage collection, MkXVI, Big Pilot 5007, and a Mk XVIII LPP. Except for the MkXVI, which was confiscated by my wife all have been flipped for some reason or another. Also the Rolexes have been sold because the appearance was too common for me. A few months ago, I had the opportunity to get my hands on a Big Pilot 5010-07 AKA: the Safari. For me it is the ultimate Big Pilot. It weighs less, has the newest movement, the 5002 style dial and a toolish appearance.I am sure I will enjoy this beast for years from now.
I hope you all will enjoy your watches in good health in the future.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## ochonueve

I hope to post in this forum for real in the not too distant future. I'm looking for an IWC <$4k. Seems like it's possible to get a few older models of Portuguese/Portugieser around that price. Here's a pic of me trying one on in January 2013. I'm fatter now, so worried that it may look too small. If you guys hear of anything out there or have anything to move, please let me know. Posted a WTB ad yesterday and was contacted by what turned out to be a Nigerian scammer. Only go up from here. - Ross


----------



## pepcr1

Hello, my name is Pete and I'm from Philadelphia


----------



## pelican_oh

Hey everyone I am Paolo. Super happy to be able to post here as I just acquired the beautiful IW377714 last week. Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## djmella

Dustin here from the Philippines! Got myself my first IWC, a Mark XVIII. I love how simple it looks, yet there's so much history behind it. Also, when you look closer, all the finer details start to show: tiny bevels, the sheen of the dial, the perfectly even application of the markers, and the overall clarity of the face. This being my first intro to IWC, the brand really does exude a different character compared to Omega, Rolex, GS, etc. I'm looking forward to see all your great vintage and modern IWCs now.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Hello my name's Paulo and this is my Top Gun Double Chronograph









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kmkeefer

What's up fellas. I'm Kory and from SC. Loving my IWC Portugieser Yacht Club Chronograph. I can wear this guy anywhere. For me it's the perfect Balance between luxury and sport.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aleksejeremeev

Movement.- ocean 2000


----------



## DripCassanova

kmkeefer said:


> What's up fellas. I'm Kory and from SC. Loving my IWC Portugieser Yacht Club Chronograph. I can wear this guy anywhere. For me it's the perfect Balance between luxury and sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, really love the chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Big Pilot









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charles1224

Charlie from New York City.

I bought my Portofino with moon last year. Always get compliments


----------



## baraj1466

My name is Jay. Though I recently traded my Rose Gold IWC for a Panerai 653, I now regret trading it and am always on the look for another one. Here is a pic from when it was in my possession. Is that really how you spell possession. Doesn't look right. Anyway, seeing this thread brought back memories so here is mine.


----------



## baraj1466

That is one sharp IWC.


----------



## baraj1466

That is one sharp IWC. Is it a moom-phase black dial?


----------



## watch2wear

Picked up my first IWC about a month ago. Fell in love with the blue dial and had to have it. Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## watch2wear

Picked up my first IWC about a month ago. Fell in love with the blue dial and had to have it. Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince

View attachment 14238859


----------



## watch2wear

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Jhchr2

Jay from Marysville Washington. Had this IWC Mission Earth for about 6 months and it sees heavy rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLCcollector

Hi,

I need urgent expert advice regarding this very unique ( No 1/1 ) IWC with calibre 89. Attached are pictures of the case back and face.


----------



## expLr-2

Don't have yet but want:








Pretty awesome there is a separate forum just for IWC.


----------



## hilbertphilip

New member here! Posting my Mark XVI during a trip to Amalfi Coast


----------



## hilbertphilip

View attachment 14439109


New member here! Posting my Mark XVI during a trip to Amalfi Coast


----------



## Whiteshields1830

First time poster, long time lurker. 







A IWC 3712-21, Portuguese Rattrapante from the geneva boutique. 1/50. My one and only IWC


----------



## Whiteshields1830

My bad, that was a photo of my old 3712 Laureas Sport.

This is the Geneva Boutique


----------



## ralfoto

Had a Mark xii for many years...then left IWC for awhile...but back again with this lovely 3239:


----------



## ralfoto

Had a Mark xii for many years...then left IWC for awhile...but back again with this lovely 3239:
View attachment 14536317


----------



## GnomeCop

My 3pc IWC collection. Been a member on WuS for quite awhile now but haven't been as active as I used to be. Starting to not be as active in the community because I feel really burnt out on the whole industry and hobby. However, it's easier to take a step back now that I have a decent collection that I am happy not making any changes to any time soon.


----------



## Iwcguynyc

Longtime IWC fan. New to WUS. Look forward to contributing.


----------



## KRVNRCH

Hello Everyone. I am 55, retired, and living in SoCal. I have been on WUS for quite some time and yesterday I received the second IWC I have owned (traded the first one...another Aquatimer). I am so jazzed...anyway...here it is...


----------



## ThaWatcher

Iwcguynyc said:


> View attachment 14566159
> View attachment 14566161
> View attachment 14566163
> View attachment 14566163
> View attachment 14566165
> View attachment 14566167
> View attachment 14566169
> 
> 
> Longtime IWC fan. New to WUS. Look forward to contributing.


That's one impressive Iwc line-up you got there! :-!


----------



## rafaellunes

I'm Rafael from Brazil. I own this true war tank! What a Genta's design! IWC Mission Earth.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## philricciardi

Hey everyone, my name is Phil and I'm from New York. I just added this beautiful IWC Big Pilot to the collection and have to say, I'm very impressed!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Just got my first IWC! Not quite sure what took me so long!


----------



## iuprof

Hey there. This my first IWC, although I've admired the brand for years. Went to buy a Mark XVIII and was blown away by the chrono. I like tool watches and this one is great!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

New acquisition wears light and compact. Debating getting the IWC Deployant, but the cost! Yikes!!


----------



## anch

My first IWC. Just arrived today. I absolutely love it!
Had to ditch the buffalo leather strap on the deployant because doesn't really fit my puny wrist. C&B NATO does the job for now while I consider a RHD deployant and custom leather strap.


----------



## anch

EDIT: double post.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

3717 at work


----------



## daveswordfish

Hey everyone...

Relatively new to IWC. Picked up my first, the Aquatimer, 7-8 months ago. Then came the LPP chrono, the BP, and most recently the BRG chrono. Here ya go....cheers!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870

I've had this for almost 16 years. IWC is still my favorite brand, but I still prefer their watches from the late 90's to mid 2000 era.


----------



## Rafabond

I present my BP and I appear in the forum, I am from Barcelona, Spain, forgive my English,


----------



## Rafabond

I present my BP and I appear in the forum, I am from Barcelona, Spain, forgive my English,

View attachment 14859913


----------



## fmc000

Rafabond said:


> I present my BP and I appear in the forum, I am from Barcelona, Spain, forgive my English,
> 
> View attachment 14859913


Welcome! Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Armidoro

Rafabond said:


> I present my BP and I appear in the forum, I am from Barcelona, Spain, forgive my English,
> 
> View attachment 14859913


Welcome and congratulations on your amazing watch! Can never go wrong with a BP

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Cosb3

Hello! I'm Cory. Been lurking for a few months, just now starting to post

I just sold an aquatimer on bracelet last week. I loved it to pieces but I was ready for a new watch to get into. Loved the aquatimer. Great detail went into it. Loved the heft that it had as well. It was my first IWC. I was very impressed with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo

My new 371604 arrived! I first tried on a 3714 in 2000, but was really disappointed by the harsh feel of the chronograph pushers; I'm glad IWC decided to put a new movement in the Portuguese chrono, but keep the design. The display back is a nice addition. The color of the dial is warmer than I expected from reviews, a positive surprise.


----------



## Almiscarado

Hi everyone!

First post on this wonderfull forum I have been reading.

I am the proud owner of a IWC Pilot's chrono ( IW3741):










It was a gift after I completed my architecture degree, and I like it very much.

Cheers!


----------



## Armidoro

Congrats to you all on your new additions! Also welcome to the club! 

Sent from my Galaxy S10+


----------



## Riveredger

My first IWC - LPP Pilot










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Riveredger said:


> My first IWC - LPP Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Congrats and wear it well!

Sent from my Galaxy S20 ultra


----------



## Chrono9

Still looks good in 2020


----------



## Partizan555

Hello,I'm Alexander,an ingenieur from my collection


----------



## Sebast975

Hi, Richard here, briefly owned a Mark XII before but it was a little small, I think this Portofino moonphase is going to be a keeper though.

Enjoy your IWCs in good health.


----------



## Pete26

Hi I'm Peter, been on other brand forums for many years. I previously owned a MarkXV which I foolishly traded. That was my first IWC, got it in 2000 for finishing my Business degree, then I traded for an IWC GST Chronograph in titanium. Fast forward 15 years and I decided that after experimenting with so many other brands, I needed another IWC.

Got this one from the local AD and for a nice price as they had just re-opened. A new Mark XVIII, and I am very happy to be a member of the IWC family again. That's it I'm done.


----------



## Betampex

My IWCs

Portuguese 7 days
Top Gun Double Chronograph 
Big Pilot

































Paulo

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## tuphan

Hello from Seattle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Awesome collections everyone. I'm Richard from Denver, CO, and mine include a Portofino 40mm moonphase and Mark XVI so far...but those new 40mm Portugeisers look pretty tempting.


----------



## nickjj

Hello! My name is Nick. I'm a newbie and here is my IWC Mark XV, which I got as a present 6 weeks ago. I understand it was serviced by IWC in April 2018. In the 6 weeks I have had it, it runs at about +20 spd. Leaving it vertically with crown down or up overnight doesn't seem to make much difference, as far as I can tell. I do not expect perfection from a mechanical watch but, with its cal 32574, which is based on the chronometer-standard version of the ETA-2982A2 with supposed IWC tweaks on top, I was hoping for a little more accuracy. Despite it being serviced in April 2018, would you recommend that I get it regulated? If so, how much should I expect to pay? Thanks very much.


----------



## LogLip19

Hi my name is Logan. Picked up my first IWC Portofino IW391023 150 year limited addition. The blue dial is absolutely gorgeous. Really want to get into the pilot's soon. 

Thanks all


----------



## Fab_vr6

Hi all, my first post in the IWC forum. Here are a couple of my IWCs , fell in love with the brand for a long time and have acquired a few pieces in the past years. My favorite is still my BP, picture taken at the Austin GP above the Mercedes pits, as a guest of the brand.
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Glad to see the forum! Picked this up a few months ago. First IWC...Early 2000's GST Titanium. Gotta say the integrated bracelet has really come back into its own with the general trend in recent years. Loving it.


----------



## Cincy2

Just wired the funds for this watch, my first IWC. Over 15 years old but still a technical marvel.






Cincy


----------



## Sebring1811

Hey everyone,

Just acquired my first IWC (pre-owned), and I am loving it more than I ever thought I would. It's a Mark XVIII on the Santoni black leather straps.

I really appreciate the beautiful simplicity of the entire watch - the high vis hands and markers, the flat black dial, the slim case height, and just the overall dimensions (fits me just perfectly!).

But I also love the subtle details - the covert polished bezel along the case line, the slightly domed glass, the way the blue AR reflects back at you in just the right light, and the name MARK XVIII printed neatly on the dial reminding you of the watch's history.

I've gone through a lot of watches lately, but I think this one's going to be staying for a long, long time. And, got a OEM bracelet coming to me too. Looking forward to seeing how that will change the entire experience.

Glad to be here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkS

Hi, my name is Mark, and I have two IWC watches. 







A Big Pilot ref 5002 and a Portuguese Perpetual Calendar ref 502107


----------



## THE-FURY

I will go with my IWC Big Pilot (Muhammad Ali Limited Edition) on a custom made alligator strap made by Aaron of Combat Straps.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Some early 2000's style comin' at ya...IWC GST Titanium


----------



## Sam88uel

Hi everyone, my name is Sam, just joined few days ago.

Below is my only IWC at the moment, love the BP, I truly think its an iconic watch from IWC.


----------



## YouBill

Hi there! I'm new to the forum.
Just wanted to say "hi".
I'm into my Mark xii, want to check your knickknacks


----------



## marathonman330

Hey there , 
My first time positing on this page
My names Justin I live in Los Angeles 
I'm 50 years old. I've been collecting watches since I was 13. I got this IWC about 2 years ago. It's a favorite of mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Hello All,

Just signed up yesterday. Name's Steve, live in London, 54 yo and have recently rediscovered my watch obsession.

Managed to post a mediocre pic taken in artificial light yesterday. Here's a (hopefully) better one of my BP right hander 501012, taken while out walking the dogs this morning.










Also have an Aquatimer Chrono, but it's off being serviced and I have no decent pics.


----------



## Nps

Hi, I'm Nathan and these are my IWCs!

Portofino 3513 and Mark XII. I seem to trend Neo-Vintage nowadays.

















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

Hi all, I'm Reto and this is my 2008 Big Ingenieur Ref. 5005-01. Still in love with it after all these years. Happy Monday!


----------



## LetItRide1978

Hi, I'm Ryan and I like watches, cars, and beer. This is my first IWC and hopefully won't be the last. Below is the rest of the collection. I now need two more watches thanks to my parents getting me this watch box that holds 8 watches. I swore I was done at 5.


----------



## Heljestrand

Hi Gents and Ladies, I'm Mike and I've been around WUS for a few years but finally became an IWC owner today. I've thought about purchasing this wristwatch for years and decided to make it happen. Beautiful dial and well made wristwatch. I'm pleased to present my Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince.


----------



## Mertz

Hello all, this is MC from NYC, I've been reading WUS for years and have decided to participate in the fun. IWC is a favorite brand and I have two in my collection so far. I'm a pilot watch fan so a Big Pilot is next on the list. Cheers!


----------



## rafaellunes

Hi there! My name is Rafael, I have 45 yo and live in Brazil, São Paulo. Here my just bought IWC Chrono Bronze Spitfire with a aftermarket Cordura 1000D strap.








I really liked it!

All best


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Barnee

Long time IWC lover now in Vancouver....recently flipped the Portuguese Chronograph. Been up and down all the lineups over the years and keep coming back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

I've owned several IWCs in the past, but my new (to me) Ingeniuer Laureus Sport Good Foundation has been worn over 25 other watches since I got it.






























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ProWatchSeeker

Greetings from Finland,

37 years old male here. Long time interest of mechanical watches. Especially chronographs with additional complications. This Portugieser 3712 is my only IWC.
"Secret" and untold history of IWC (German Luftwaffe connection in the past) grabbed me in long time ago.


----------



## andrewshan94

Hi I am Andrew 26 years old from singapore. My first watch was omega speedypro but recently joined IWC family! Lucky enough to become the first Big pilot 43 owner in singapore.


----------



## DaveandStu

Good morning all,
My first post in the IWC owners thread.

I have been a avid wearer( always) and collector / wearer from new of many dive brands since the early 70's and still retain many originals..

I know quite a few other members here from other forums in brands and themes.

I have been looking for the right piece for my self for a fair while before securing this piece.

Anyhow as in the watch world I know, I have always believed in paying forward and have received same.

I'd like to share a quick truth re member @wkw.

I saw a post of his amazing aquatimer and asked if he had a spare link or 2?

Bernard did not, however with some amazing legwork, contacts and associates he had secured for me very hard to source links for my piece a original ling rubber with genuine buckle, plus the NATO with the connectors for the aquatimer to fit my close to 22.5 cm wrist( bigger if my sons are arguing)

Just an amazing gesture and trust,plus such communication..I am truly grateful to be able to enjoy this piece now.

I would of in my part of the world really struggled without Bernard's generosity in time and knowledge.

Hope to contribute worthily and enjoy posted pics and threads to learn more.

All the best
Dave


----------



## wkw

Thank you Dave,

Glad to be able to locate the new old stock parts for your beautiful time piece. This cannot be accomplished with the help of the local IWC boutique. They’re courteous and have everything in stock…

Wear in good health.

Bernard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Thank you Dave,
> 
> Glad to be able to locate the new old stock parts for your beautiful time piece. This cannot be accomplished with the help of the local IWC boutique. They're courteous and they have everything in stock&#8230;
> 
> Wear in good health.
> 
> Bernard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 
Your AD was amazing mate.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

DaveandStu said:


> Yes,
> Your AD was amazing mate.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


FWIW, this is the piece that connected me and my new friend together. Picked it up in 2012 and it has been working flawlessly since.










Congratulations again. Great aquatimer chronograph you got 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> FWIW, this is the piece that connected me and my new friend together. Picked it up in 2012 and it has been working flawlessly since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations again. Great aquatimer chronograph you got
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..that was one of the tipping points for me your piece, I would like a 3 hander in this great brand.
A big shout out to Jim at AD
So knowledgeable and helpful,.above and beyond.
All the best 
Dave


----------



## joepac

I'm Joe.







I haven't been on WUS for a while. Here's my Ingy 3227-01.


----------



## skrimpk

At first I didn"t look twice but after putting it on my wrist... I think it's the perfect watch.


----------



## northside

My Mark XII. I bought it in 1998, so it is 23 years old. It still runs great, and keeps nearly perfect time.


----------



## mchou8

Hey IWC lovers!
My first IWC was a Mark XVIII La Petite Prince. It’s long been sold. My brother owns a Rose Gold/Anthracite Dial Big Pilot. I’ve always been a fan of the 3705 so when the Tribute came out I knew I had to have it.


----------



## Walser

Servus,
I‘m Thorsten and this is my little 👑 💙 ...



























THX for looking

cheers,
Thorsten


----------



## PerfectTiming401

Hi All, My Name Is Jake, Im from Rhode Island. I've been a member for about a month now. Just coming across this IWC forum and thought it would be a perfect time to share my Limited Edition IWC Saint Exupery UTW IW326104.


Share what you think!


----------



## MirianR

Hello everyone!

I just found out that I MAY be the owner of IWC. Looking at my familys' old items, I've found a watch without a strap. I've googled and checked some articles but couldn't get the answer, so I would really love your help.

I'm not into watches (sorry) but I kindly ask you to help me identify whether this watch is original. Any reply would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carl.ola.larsson

New to the forum, this is my Aquatimer. Bought new about 14-15 years ago and in frequent rotation since.
/Ola, Stockholm Sweden


----------



## mastaplana

My first IWC (Pilot 36 Ref IW324001), and I am enjoying wearing it. Like how the dial plays with the light. Find the dial really well proportioned - quite pleasing to the eyes. Happy to meet fellow IWC enthusiasts!


----------



## Zeek805

Longtime WUS member, first time IWC owner (as of yesterday). Very happy with the watch. Looking forward to chatting with you all.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermontster

Hi everyone- I am new to this forum, and just strapped on an analog watch today for the first time since the 80's. It is an IWC I found in a box of old watches I had stashed away years ago. In hunting for info, I came across this forum. The crystal is pretty well beat up, but it began to run as soon as I started handling it. Would anyone be kind enough to help identify it? I like it's simplicity, and will be wearing it daily to become reacquainted with a watch on my wrist.


----------



## Vermontster

I brought the watch to a local watch repair shop, and had it opened. Results: a one piece case, serial number is 1282886 (1951?) but the movement is an 853, number 1470585 (1958?). I found a photo reference of the dial fonts with years identified, and it seems the dial is a 1951 dial.





















Did this watch have the movement replaced years after it was made, or did it come from IWC this way?

-Tom


----------



## jamilgallp

Long time viewer but only a few days as a member. Vintage and neovintage stuff is what interests me the most, but I like modern watches as well. I currently own an IWC caliber 89 manual wind, (oversized 36.5mm version) from the fifties and also a 2007 Gold Portofino 38mm. Here is the picture of the first, the second is under service. Pictures don't make it justice. It's a tough reliable and accurate piece of history. Regards, Junior.


----------



## jamilgallp

Vermontster said:


> I brought the watch to a local watch repair shop, and had it opened. Results: a one piece case, serial number is 1282886 (1951?) but the movement is an 853, number 1470585 (1958?). I found a photo reference of the dial fonts with years identified, and it seems the dial is a 1951 dial.
> 
> View attachment 16363716
> View attachment 16363717
> View attachment 16363718
> 
> 
> Did this watch have the movement replaced years after it was made, or did it come from IWC this way?
> 
> -Tom


After so many decades it is almost impossible to know what really happened. Do not stick to the movement serial number, as these were easily swapped without any criteria back then if there was a newer in better condition at hand that would fit the case. It looks to me that the movement is in very good condition visually speaking at macro level. I would take it to an independent watchmaker with previous experience with old IWC's, such as the 89 and 883. Usually these machines just need a complete overhaul in order to work for some more decades, I mean full service, disassembly, thorough cleaning and correct lubrication. Spare parts are a bit hard to find but you can still find them on ebay and Chrono24, if at all needed. Servicing can be expensive and those vintage IWCs don't sell for much but they are really reliable accurate watches. It's a game for true lovers. Most people don't have the patience to deal with the frustrations, waits and scarcity of parts. It would be a shame to leave it at that, but you have to be realistic: if you have an emotional attachment to this piece, go for it. If you just want an efficient automatic watch, it might be wiser to sell it as-is and use the money to buy something more modern. I am biased to say because I love these vintage IWC's. They're really really good and underappreciated.


----------



## Vermontster

jamilgallp said:


> After so many decades it is almost impossible to know what really happened. Do not stick to the movement serial number, as these were easily swapped without any criteria back then if there was a newer in better condition at hand that would fit the case. It looks to me that the movement is in very good condition visually speaking at macro level. I would take it to an independent watchmaker with previous experience with old IWC's, such as the 89 and 883. Usually these machines just need a complete overhaul in order to work for some more decades, I mean full service, disassembly, thorough cleaning and correct lubrication. Spare parts are a bit hard to find but you can still find them on ebay and Chrono24, if at all needed. Servicing can be expensive and those vintage IWCs don't sell for much but they are really reliable accurate watches. It's a game for true lovers. Most people don't have the patience to deal with the frustrations, waits and scarcity of parts. It would be a shame to leave it at that, but you have to be realistic: if you have an emotional attachment to this piece, go for it. If you just want an efficient automatic watch, it might be wiser to sell it as-is and use the money to buy something more modern. I am biased to say because I love these vintage IWC's. They're really really good and underappreciated.


Thanks for the advice- I have worn it for a week now, and it is running consistently, gaining about 30 seconds a day. I love older tech, and plan to keep this watch for regular use. The crystal has a lot of cracks, so I am planning to have it replaced (crystalfit.com has been suggested).


----------



## jamilgallp

Vermontster said:


> Thanks for the advice- I have worn it for a week now, and it is running consistently, gaining about 30 seconds a day. I love older tech, and plan to keep this watch for regular use. The crystal has a lot of cracks, so I am planning to have it replaced (crystalfit.com has been suggested).


Congrats man, 30 seconds a day for a watch that age! Wear it in good health!


----------



## JoeShmoe414

New member checking in! Love the IWC line up. Some day I will step up to a big pilot but for now here is my Spitfire IW387901


----------



## Darth Tater

Just got this Mark XVIII Petite Prince yesterday! Gotta say, the bracelet (specifically the clasp) is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Chunkaic1




----------



## rudy_koerner

Not my IWC, but my wife’s. I’ve been into vintage watches for years…and now she’s succumbed. This is her first purchase, a mid-60s in very good shape. It’s the first IWC in the family.

I’d say she did well.


----------



## ChubbyPan

Danny here from Australia with my first IWC purchased from a member here.


----------



## 96SS10SS

Greetings, I just purchased my first IWC yesterday after thinking about which one I wanted for some time. Finally found a great deal on a used Spitfire Chrono IW387901 and jumped on it. Warranty through Aug 2028!
- Sean


----------



## grsnovi

Just joined this group, here's my Mark XV Spitfire. I'm 68 and retired. Had a JLC sun/moon at one time. Just started working on watches (possibly due to the cost of sending the IWC back twice over the last 20 years or so).


----------



## klockodile

Hi. Not new to watches, but new here. Name is Stefan and I'm living in Sweden.
Will surely pop in more frequently! This is my trio. Clearly aviation inspired.

























Cheers!


----------



## STK1200S

Doppel 3713 
Anthony


----------



## PuffPhas

New nato for the summer


----------



## NWD

Hey WUS! Not so new here, but haven't posted in a long time. Here's mine


----------



## [email protected]

Hi guys and gals
I'm José aka love4watches_pt on Instagram. Last year I caught the IWC bug and my choice was this beautiful mark XV tritium (ref 3253). Been wearing it on an aftermarket bonklip bracelet that fits him like a glove imo.


----------



## BostonWatcher

My first IWC, and I'm thrilled! 

I got the green dial instead of the blue as I have so many blue dialed watches, I hope I don't regret that.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Hi!
I'm Franz from the Black Forrest in Germany. I lost my heart to IWC diving watches in the late 1980s, but unfortunately the watches were way too expensive for me at that time.
In the meantime, however, I have accumulated three pieces and number 4 is in planning.








_*Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000*_, reference 3504-01, from 1997









*IWC Aquatimer GST*, reference 3536-02, from 1998









_*IWC Aquatimer Automatic*_, reference 3290-02, from 2016


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

I'm Carl from Michigan in the US, this is my first IWC purchased from another WUS member a few months ago. I had a desire for a bronze dive watch and this checked all the boxes. 








I've spent my entire adult career in the fixed base operation world (FBO), now semi retired/self employed and working in the brokerage/consulting side of business aviation.

I recently took "Chuck" for a swim at Higgins Lake Michigan.


----------



## Flaafl

Hey all, I'm John from the Midwest USA. I will admit I am a total IWC fanboy. Something about their designs just speak to me personally. 

Here are the two that I own: a vintage cal 853 from the 50s/60s, and a Mark XVI.

I've got small 6" wrists, so their modern releases tend to look bulky on me, so I stick to their older models while admiring their modern releases from afar on other more appropriately-sized forearms. Thanks!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbyPan

klockodile said:


> Hi. Not new to watches, but new here. Name is Stefan and I'm living in Sweden.
> Will surely pop in more frequently! This is my trio. Clearly aviation inspired.
> View attachment 16607967
> 
> View attachment 16607968
> 
> View attachment 16607977
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Thats is a great trio


----------



## ChubbyPan

I was fortunate enough to get another Big Pilot, this one the Le Petit Prince.


----------



## DocD

My IWC on a custom made strap by Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## junior1790

my first jump into IWC


----------



## Devray

Hi everyone, am from Jakarta Indonesia. Have been a watch enthusiast since 25 years ago when I started working and could earn my own money . This my recently acquired IWC Chronograph Spitfire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Hi, 
My name is C3p0. I am into watches. I've been a bad wobot.


----------



## Stswervus

Joining the club with my first IWC. 1968 NOS beauty. I'm in love:


----------



## agravelle

DocD said:


> My IWC on a custom made strap by Aaron Bespoke.
> 
> View attachment 16969628
> 
> View attachment 16969629


Very nice! How has the suede been wearing in?


----------



## agravelle

Alex here joining from Minneapolis, MN with my 3706 and Mark XX - a little old and a little new. Cheers!


----------



## DocD

agravelle said:


> Very nice! How has the suede been wearing in?


Although it looks like suede, it is actually Alcantara. Alcantara is used in many cars instead of leather, including Lamborghini.

I’m not fond of skinning animals to put on my wrist! So I felt that Alacantara was a great option. And in my opinion it is more durable than suede.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

As already threatened in #711, number 4 is now also there…








*IWC Aquatimer Vintage Collection*, reference 3231-01, from 2013


----------



## dmelvi007

Been lurking here forever, time to finally post. Picked up my first and second IWCs last week, not sure why I went so crazy but I've been eyeing a Mk XVII for years and found it while traveling. The Portuguese fell in my lap as a deal a couple days later so I had to do it!


----------



## Stswervus

dmelvi007 said:


> Been lurking here forever, time to finally post. Picked up my first and second IWCs last week, not sure why I went so crazy but I've been eyeing a Mk XVII for years and found it while traveling. The Portuguese fell in my lap as a deal a couple days later so I had to do it!
> View attachment 17090426
> 
> View attachment 17090435


Gorgeous duo. They compliment each other nicely!


----------



## dmelvi007

Stswervus said:


> Gorgeous duo. They compliment each other nicely!


Thank you!


----------



## Freka91

Hello folks,

Purchased my Pilot Chrono when I turned 30 and I absolutely love it. 

On a B&R bands strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

